#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  daria  علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله اعضاء ومشرفي ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو جلوس عضو من أبناء مصر " daria  " علي كرسي التعارف وهي الحمد لله قد وافقت علي ذلك بكامل اردتها  ::    يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليه ولا حاجة وده معناه انها ذات صدر رحب وسوف تتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليها من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين


اخوتي ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن 5 اسئلة حتي يتسني لdaria   ان تجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك واطلب منكم ايضا عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة الي daria   وتقوم  daria  بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له


اتفضلي يا daria   علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الاربعاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لكي ان تجاوبي علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما ترديش عليه وتجاهليه تماما بس ما تزوديهاش اوي وما ترديش علي كل الاسئلة وتقولي لا تعليق   ::  [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في الاول اتمني ان تقضي وقت ممتع معنا علي الكرسي يا ايمان وان تكون اسئلة الاعضاء خفيفة عليكي ان شاء الله وبصراحة انتي منورة الكرسي وهتنوري المنتدي كله الاسبوع ده اه لو ااقد كنت خليتك علي الكرسي شهرين او تلاتة كده عشان اعرف عنك كل حاجة

يلا يا سيتي بقي عرفينا بنفسك وافتحي بطاقتك الشخصية وما تنسيش الرقم القومي مش هو اسمه كده باين؟؟؟؟؟؟

اسمك
سنك
محل الاقامة
الحالة الاجتماعية
الهوايات غير الكتابة وقراءة هاري بوتر 

اكتر قاعة بتحبي تدخليها في المنتدي؟

احلي وقت بتقضيه فين ومع مين؟
كفاية كده عشان التزم بالقوعد بس هارجع تاني استنيني 
في حفظ الله وامنه

----------


## saladino

*شكرا اختى ام أحمد على الاختيار

انا مش هسئل عن اى شئ حاليا

ونتظر الاجابة على ماسبق

مع خالص الامنيات بالتوفيق فى الحياة العامة والخاصة 

*

----------


## بنت مصر

أنا داخلة ارحب بأحلى نجمة هتقعد على الكرسي وتنوره
وليا عودة بقا عشان انزل عليها اسئلة 

بس نفسي اقول بأمانة مطلقة ان داريا بروحها وذوقها وادبها من اقرب واحب الشخصيات الي قلبي
ربنا يخليها لنا وما يحرمناش منها ولا من ابداعها وتمنياتي لها بالتوفيق في الاجابة على الاسئلة


بسنت

----------


## Amira

*أختيار موفق يا أم أحمد 
منورة الكرسي يا جميلة  
بصراحة أنا قلبي بيكون مع البنات البتقعد علي الكرسي  ربنا معاكي 
عموما أنا هاسأل في الخفيف كدا  
1- سر أختيارك للنيك نيم بتاعك و هو  ( داريا ) 
2- أكتر موضوع أنتي كتبتيه و بتعتزي بيه جدااا في المنتدي و كان له نصيب كبير من المشاركات ؟؟ 
3- أيه أخبار علاقاتك بالمطبخ و الأشغال المنزلية ؟؟؟  
4- أكثر 5 أعضاء تنتظري و تتابعي مواضيعهم بشغف ؟؟؟
5- طلب منك أن تعطي الألقاب التالية ( النجم - النسمة العطرة - قطرة الندي - الروح الطيبة - القلب الكبير - المشاغب - خفة الظل) لكل لقب تختاري عضو من أعضاء المنتدي  
ورينا الهمة بقي يا جميل  
في أنتظار أجباتك بشغف 
تقبلي خالص محبتي  
أميـــــرة*

----------


## mshmsh73

ايمان والله رائع اختيار ممتاز
نبدأ يالا بينا

1- ايه هى طموحاتك فى الوقت الحالى
2- من اين لك تلك الخبرات التى تظهر فى كتاباتك
3- بما تعنى مقولتك فترة وعدت
4- ايه احساسك وعلامات التقييم الخضرا ماشاء الله كتيره 
5- امتى تقعدى مع ايمان وتقولى لها دى وقفه عتاب
ارجو مكنش تقلت عليكى

----------


## daria

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> في الاول اتمني ان تقضي وقت ممتع معنا علي الكرسي يا ايمان وان تكون اسئلة الاعضاء خفيفة عليكي ان شاء الله وبصراحة انتي منورة الكرسي وهتنوري المنتدي كله الاسبوع ده اه لو ااقد كنت خليتك علي الكرسي شهرين او تلاتة كده عشان اعرف عنك كل حاجة
> 
> يلا يا سيتي بقي عرفينا بنفسك وافتحي بطاقتك الشخصية وما تنسيش الرقم القومي مش هو اسمه كده باين؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اسمك :
> سنك
> محل الاقامة
> الحالة الاجتماعية
> ...



اسمك : إيمان فاروق عبده 

سنك : 19 سنة 
محل الاقامة : القاهرة 
الحالة الاجتماعية : أنسة 
الهوايات : وحياتك كتير " انتي لسه افكرة هارى بوتر " 
الكمبيوتر والانترنت والنشاطات اللى مش بشارك فيها كتير رغم حبي ليها و بحب اوي الخروج مع اصحابي ومشاهدة الافلام الاجنبية والكاااااااااااااااااااااااارتون مهم جدا 


اكتر قاعة بتحبي تدخليها في المنتدى : قاعة الخواطر بس يمكن دلوقتي مش شغلاني زي زمان 

احلى وقت بتقضيه فين ومع مين :
بصي حاقولك .... 
وقت ما كنت في العمرة كان احلى وقت بالنسبة لي في الكعبة مع ربنا
ومازال عندي الجانب دة بحبه 
صلاتي بليل مع ربنا واما الشيطان يزق عجله عني 

لكن لو من الناس 
احلى وقت اقضيه في مكان اكون فيه على طبيعتي 
ومع حد 
امممممم 
تقدر تحطي انتيميتي وسام بمنتهى الثقة

----------


## daria

> *شكرا اختى ام أحمد على الاختيار
> 
> انا مش هسئل عن اى شئ حاليا
> 
> ونتظر الاجابة على ماسبق
> 
> مع خالص الامنيات بالتوفيق فى الحياة العامة والخاصة 
> 
> *


صلادينو 
ان لسه فاكرة وعدي ليك بالعودة للموضوع 
بس باجهز ردي كبييييييير 
منور يا صلادينو وياريتك ترجع باسئلة 
لأنك لو يوم قعدت على الكرسي مش حتلاقي اكتر مني يسألك  ::  
فخد تارك من دلوقتي

----------


## MaTR|X

ازيك يا درايا .. أخبارك ايه
منورة الكرسى والله .. 

واختيار موفق يا أم أحمد  :: 

أنا مش هتقل عليكى 


-- أنا كمان عاوز اعرف سبب اختيارك للأسم دا (درايا )
-- ممكن أعرف ايه هيا هوايتك غير الانترنت والقراءة طبعا ..
-- ويا ترى كل أفكارك ومعتقداتك اللى بتظهر فى كتاباتك هنا فى المنتدى بتقدرى تنفذيها فى حياتك العمليه .. ولا بس مجرد أفكار تعتنقيها ..
-- ايه هيا الاحلام اللى لسه نفسك تحققيها ..



كفايه عليكى كدا النهاردة  :: 

أرق تحياتى
 ::   ::

----------


## boukybouky

أنا جيت يا داريا اسلم بس 

لغاية ما امخمخلك في كبشة أسئلة و ارجع إن شاء الله

منورة الكرسي يل جميل

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## سـلـوى

*اختيار موفق

انا جاية بس اسلم عليكى يا ايمان

ربنا معاكى ان شاء الله

تحيتى و تقديرى*

----------


## daria

> أنا داخلة ارحب بأحلى نجمة هتقعد على الكرسي وتنوره
> وليا عودة بقا عشان انزل عليها اسئلة 
> 
> بس نفسي اقول بأمانة مطلقة ان داريا بروحها وذوقها وادبها من اقرب واحب الشخصيات الي قلبي
> ربنا يخليها لنا وما يحرمناش منها ولا من ابداعها وتمنياتي لها بالتوفيق في الاجابة على الاسئلة
> 
> 
> بسنت


بسنتوتي 
ازيك 
يا حبيبتي ميرسي خالص على كل الكلام الحلو دة
انا عارفة انك واخدك بالك مني وبتشجعيني كعادتك مع كل ابناء مصر 
لاني واخدة منك اصلا الشعور بالمسئولية ناحية المنتدى الجميل دة
وانتي يا بسنت عارفة غلاوتك عندي وكل عارف
صحيح
قريتي الاوتجراف اللى كتبهولك ؟
حازعل اوي لو كنتي طلعتي مش قريتيه 
مستنية اسئلتك
متشوقة اعرف ايه نفسك تعرفيه عني  ::  
دمتِ بمكانتك في قلبي

----------


## daria

> [B]أختيار موفق يا أم أحمد 
> منورة الكرسي يا جميلة  
> بصراحة أنا قلبي بيكون مع البنات البتقعد علي الكرسي  ربنا معاكي 
> عموما أنا هاسأل في الخفيف كدا




اهلا يا أميرة 
ازيك 
شكرا على تعاطفك معايا ...... حالتى صعبة اصلا قلقانة خالص 
واسألى براحتك وارجعي 100 مرة 



> 1- سر أختيارك للنيك نيم بتاعك و هو  ( داريا )


بصي هوه السؤال اتسأل ليا دشليون مرة 
فحجاوب عليه دلوقتي بس لو حد سأله تاني
يعني   ::  
يعني  ::  
يعني  ::  
حافكر جديا اغير الاسم   ::   ::  
بصي هوه دارية اسم رواية لسحر الموجي 
ومعنى الاسم حلو
تعرف= تدري
عارفة = دارية 

وبالهندي معناه " نهر " 
بس  ::  



> 2- أكتر موضوع أنتي كتبتيه و بتعتزي بيه جدااا في المنتدي و كان له نصيب كبير من المشاركات ؟؟


هوه موضوع شباب المنتدى تعالو لممر تل ابيب المصري
هوه الاسم طويل حبتين بس عادتي ولا حاشتريها 
والموضوع باعتز بيه جدا لانه شارك فيه ناس كتير واترفع مرتين وكل مرة يشارك فيه الناس 
وكمان اول موضوع يتثبتلي
يعني يبقى ماعنديش دم لومش حبيته اصلا  ::   ::  
ادي لينكه ولو انه فضايح ...... ايام ماكنت ماعرفش اكتي سطرين غير لما اكتب غلطة املائية  
دلوقتي بقى كل 10 اسطر  ::  
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=17860




> 3- أيه أخبار علاقاتك بالمطبخ و الأشغال المنزلية ؟؟؟


احم احم
ليه الاحراج دة طيب
بصي يا اميرة في كام اكلة باعرف اعملهم كويسين اوي
فدة مديني امل 
فهو انا عندي استعداد بس مش لاقية اللى يوجهني 
 ::   ::  




> 4- أكثر 5 أعضاء تنتظري و تتابعي مواضيعهم بشغف ؟؟؟


بصي انا ممكن اعمل زي اعضاء كتير واتهرب واقولك كتير والكلام دة
بس انا حاعمل معاكي ومع الكل طريقة حلوة 
طريقة اللي ييجي على بالي
تمام؟؟
بصي انا بحب تحقيقات توت
وانفاليزم انفال
وموضوعات حسام عمر حتى لو كانت منقولة لان اختياراته حلوة اوي
وخواطر لميس الامام 
والصعيدي موضوعاته وقصصه وكله 


> 5- طلب منك أن تعطي الألقاب التالية ( النجم - النسمة العطرة - قطرة الندي - الروح الطيبة - القلب الكبير - المشاغب - خفة الظل) لكل لقب تختاري عضو من أعضاء المنتدي


والله يا اميرة ومالكيش حلفان عليا مانتيش غريبة انا اصلا مش بحب الالقاب دي
بس عشان خاطرك بس 
النجم :
كل فترة باحس ان في نجم في المنتدى لامع وظاهر وممكن يغيب شوية فالنجم ينطفي شوية 
بس أحمد ناصر احسه نجم على طول

النسمة العطرة : 
بسمة أمل بلا منافس عندي

قطرة الندى :
سماء 

الروح الطيبة :
هيا لازم بنت ولا ولد ؟ 
طيب لو بنت تبقى بنت مصر 
ولو راجل يبقى عز الدين 

القلب الكبير :
الصعيدي

المشاغب :
مظلوم 

خفة الظل :
ميرا 



نورتيني يا أميرة 
تعالى تاني 
اسئلتك حلوة 
 ::  
شكرا على محاولة التعرف ليا 
 ::  ورينا الهمة بقي يا جميل  ::  
في أنتظار أجباتك بشغف 
تقبلي خالص محبتي  :f2:  
أميـــــرة [/B
][/QUOTE]

----------


## daria

> ايمان والله رائع اختيار ممتاز
> نبدأ يالا بينا
> 
> 1- ايه هى طموحاتك فى الوقت الحالى
> 2- من اين لك تلك الخبرات التى تظهر فى كتاباتك
> 3- بما تعنى مقولتك فترة وعدت
> 4- ايه احساسك وعلامات التقييم الخضرا ماشاء الله كتيره 
> 5- امتى تقعدى مع ايمان وتقولى لها دى وقفه عتاب
> ارجو مكنش تقلت عليكى


مشمش
شكلك متحمسة تعرفيني 
ربك يستر وتلاقي اللى يعجبك  ::  

*طوحاتي في الوقت الحالى* :

في الجانب الديني .. عايزة اقرب من ربنا اكتر واتعلم في الدين اكتر
الجانب الشخصي ... نفسي احسن في شخصيتي كتير احس الناس طايقني ازاي يعني 
الجانب العلمي .... نفسي اجيب جيد جدا في الكلية واحقق تميز في شعبة علاقات عامة واعلان بتاعتي 

في جوانب تانية ؟؟
مش فاكرة 



*من اين لك تلك الخبرات التى تظهر في كتابتك ؟*
طب نتفق الاول ان عندي خبرة  ::  
انا اصلي مستغربة 
امال باخد على دماغي ليه  ::  

طيب يا مشمش
هوه الاول القراءة 
يمكن دة حاجة من عند ربنا اني بحب القراءة جدا جدا
وحاجة كمان الظروف حواليا 
اخواتي اتجوزوا وسابوا البيت بدري فكنت لوحدي
في الوقت اللى انا شوية شخصية غريبة فلوحدي بقى
مالقتش غير القصص والروايات اصدقاء هايلين 
على الاقل ماحستش معاهم اني غير .... فاهماني ؟؟
بعدها قريت كتب بقى  ::  

حاجة تانية 
هيا يمكن برضة صفة فيا
حتة التأمل اللى بتودي ساعات في داهية دي  ::  
يعني مفيش حاجة تعدي عليا كدة كله لازم اعرف عمقه ووراه ايه 

تالت حاجة فضول رهيب
محمد اخويا بيقولى فضولك زيادة
وكدة غلط
بس انا حاساه في المعقول  ::  
وجهات نظر برضة  ::  

رابع حاجة 
التفكير الكتير والحلم الكتير 

دي الحاجات اللى يمكن يمكن تكون ادتني خبرة 

بس اقولك حاجة 
اكبر حاجة ادتني خبرة ..... عدم احساسي بالامان 
احساسي اني لازم اعرف واعرف عشان اكون 
عشان انجح
عشان اعيش
واحساسي ان ماحدش حيدوم ليا غير ربنا
يبقى لازم اكون احسن من كدة
مش عارفة 
يمكن تحسي اني معقدة مثلا
بس صدقيني انا مجرد " فتاة صغيرة خائفة  ::  " 

_بما تعنى مقولتك فترة وعدت_ هيا يا مشمش ساعات اقول اشيلها ... دي جملة ممكن حد يحسها البنت الجامدة اللى عايشة في الدور بقى
دي عنده 19 سنة ...... لحقة تعدي عليها فترات دي  ::  

بس هوه على عكس المنتدى 
كان عيد ميلادي بين اصحابي حصلت فيه شوية مواقف معينة 
وصلني فيها احساس مش حلو 
اه اتصلح
واه الموضوع عدى 
بس يعني 
فترة وعدت  ::  
فهمتيني ؟؟
كانت فترة وعدت 


5- امتى تقعدى مع ايمان وتقولى لها دى وقفه عتاب

بصي ......مش غرور والله
بس لما باعمل حاجة تضرني 
واغلط 

لأن لو حاجة عملتها لحد
انا مش باعاتب نفسي
انا باروح اعتذر واعمل كل جهدي
فمش باعتب عليا ساعتها 
لأني الحمد لله بصالح حلو اوي 
فغالبا باعتب اما اعمل حاجة تضرني
او استثناء واحد
اما اضايق بابا او ماما لأني مش باعرف اصالحهم
فباقعد في العتاب دة

اسئلتك يا مشمش 
عارفة احلى حاجة فيها ايه ؟؟

انها يمكن خلتني انا نفسي اعرف حاجات فيا
بجد
شكرا جدا
وشكرا كمان لمحاولتك التعرف عليا

بليز مع اول لحظة تحسي انك عايزة ترجعي 
ارجعي 
عمرك ما تقلي عليا
 ::

----------


## daria

> ازيك يا درايا .. أخبارك ايه
> منورة الكرسى والله .. 
> 
> واختيار موفق يا أم أحمد 
> 
> أنا مش هتقل عليكى 
> 
> 
> -- أنا كمان عاوز اعرف سبب اختيارك للأسم دا (درايا )
> ...


ماتريكس
فينك 
ماعدتش اشوفك كتير
ماعرفش ليه انتوا مصرين انكم بتقلوا عليا
اطلاقا يا جماعة 
دانتوا حبايبي ومن منتدى ابناء مصر
تتقلوا ازاي يعني
عنيا ليكم طبعا
وخصوصا انت يا ماتريكس
يلا على الاسئلة 

اول سؤالين تم الاجابة عليهم
عايزة غيرهم بقى
ماتسيبش حقك 
 ::  
_-- ويا ترى كل أفكارك ومعتقداتك اللى بتظهر فى كتاباتك هنا فى المنتدى بتقدرى تنفذيها فى حياتك العمليه .. ولا بس مجرد أفكار تعتنقيها_ لا يا ماتريكس 
الافكار لازم تتطبق في الحياة العملية او الواقعية
يعني مثلا في قصصي 
مفيش قصة منهم غير وكان فيها شيء مني ومن مبادئيي
يمكن اوقات باعرض حالة 
مش انا اه  بس برضة القصة تتضمن من مبادئي او افكاري او على الاقل 
اللى نفسي يحصل
بلاش ما هو قائم بالفعل
حتى لو نقلت قصة حقيقية
ما دي من مبادئي
الصراحة ومواجهة الحقيقة
مش عايزة اصدع دماغك 
بس صدقني بحاول دايما دايما تكون افكاري ...... بتتولد وتعيش
مش باحملها جوايا وخلاص 

تمام؟
احلى حاجة فيا اني باقول غير اللى باعمله
يعني باقولك مش عايزة اصدعك 
وزمانك بتقول انا غلطان اني سألت السؤال دة 
هيا بتجيب الرغي دة منين 
دة كرسي التعارف مش الرغي 
 ::  

_-- ايه هيا الاحلام اللى لسه نفسك تحققيها .._

نفسي اوي اعمل حاجة تخلى اسمي ييجي سيرته بالخير 
اعمل حاجة لديني ووطني وليا في نفس الوقت 

نفسي اوي يا ماتريكس
نفسي اكتب الرواية اللى بقالي سنة بافكر فيها 
اكتبها بس
مجرد اكتبها يا ماتريكس 

نفسي برضة اكتب الكتاب اللى نفسي فيه


باحلم ادرس نقد ادبي وادّرسه 

باحلم اتفوق واتميز في مجال دراستي

باحلم اعيش حياة مثيرة مشوقة مع انسان متدين واسرة احط فيها كل خير ربنا يقدرني عليه

احلامي كتير يا ماتريكس
لدرجة يمكن لو اتكلمت اكتر من كدة ماحدش يعرف يفصل بعضها بين الحقيقة والحلم 

ومحمد اخويا ييجي بقى 
يقول اااااااااااه  ::  
شوفته
زي ماقولتلكوا 
من زمان باقول دماغها بايظة  ::  
وحيبقى شكلى وحش  اوي
فحنكتفي بهذا القدر  ::  


على فكرة سؤالك عن افكاري ومبادئي دة عجبني اوي اوي 
تعال تاني  ::  
وشكرا على محاولتك للتعرف عليا
إيمان

----------


## n3na3aah

داريا علي كرسي الاعتراف و انا لا ادري لا انا اول ما عرفت جيت جري اههو و رميت المذاكره علي جنب يعني ديدي تبقه علي كرسي الاعتراف  و انا اذاكر ميصحش

طيب اسالك ايه يا دودوووووووو
مين مثلك الاعلي؟
نفسك تحققي ايه لنفسك يعني ايه الحاجه الي بجد ممكن تعملي اي حاجه علشان توصللها؟
ابناء مصر بيعني ليكي ايه؟
بصراحه كل واحد فينا هنا في المنتدي ليه حياتين حياه علي النت باسمه المستعار و حياته العاديه الي فيه كل الناس بينادو عليه باسمه الحقيقي فا سؤالي هوه ايه هوه مدي الاختلاف بين داريا و ايمان و انتي بتحبي حياه داريا ولا حياه ايمان او بتحبي في ده ايه و في ده اييه؟

كفايه كده و مستنيه اجابتك همه بس اسئله في السريع كده

----------


## daria

> أنا جيت يا داريا اسلم بس 
> 
> لغاية ما امخمخلك في كبشة أسئلة و ارجع إن شاء الله
> 
> منورة الكرسي يل جميل
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،،


اهلا اهلا 
اوكي يا بوكي
انا في انتظارك مع الاعتذار لام كلثوم 
مخمخي يا ستي وتعالى نوري معايا الكرسي
 ::

----------


## daria

> *اختيار موفق
> 
> انا جاية بس اسلم عليكى يا ايمان
> 
> ربنا معاكى ان شاء الله
> 
> تحيتى و تقديرى*


*الله يسلمك يا سلوى 

مفيش اسئلة ليه ؟؟
اوعى تكوين زعلانة مني ولا حاجة
انا على فكرة عندي فوبيا الزعل ووسواسه
دانا لسه مكتشفة دة
متخيلة الناس كلها زعلانة مني
تعالى تاني يا سلوى باسئلة كتير
ماشي؟
إيمان*

----------


## حنـــــان

داريا الجميلة
أنا جاية أسلم وأتابع
لو فكرت في سؤال حاجي  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بداية أشكر طاقم عمل الموضوع الأختان الفاضلتان ((أم احمد وبوكى بوكى )) على هذا الاختيار الجميل المتمثل فى إعلامية المنتدى ((داريا أو إيمان)) 



ولأن إيمان دائما ما يشوب كتابتها ميزة الحماسه والتلقائيه ...المغلفه بموهبه ....تصقلها الثقافه والاطلاع .. لهذا اتوقع تألقها وتألق موضوعها 


وطبعا أنا حرصت منذ اللحظه الأولى أنى أكون متواجد فى الموضوع بأسئلتى .. ونظرا لضيق وقتى حاليا حيث أننى على أهبة الاستعداد للذهاب الى عملى .. سأقوم بتوجيه بعض الاسئله ل إيمان من ارشيفى الخاص .. ثم لى ((عودات)) بإذن الله بعد أن أحضر لها بعض الأسئله التى تليق بها




منوره الكرسى يا إيمان  ويارب دايما فى تألق ونجاح  


والان إليكى بعض الاسئله*


  1-هل تتذكرين أول عمل أدبى  كتبتيه؟

2-ما هو أقرب أعمالك الادبيه الى قلبكِ...ولماذا؟

3-عرفى نفسك..من خلال بيت شعر او كلمات اغنيه؟
مثال :اذا عرفت نفسى ساقول((انا من ضيع فى الاوهام عمره))

4-فى رأيك من هو أعظم من كتب فى الرومانسيه خلال العصر الحديث؟

5-أفكار وشجون..تتزاحم بفكرك... وتفض النوم عن أعين وجدانك..أمسكتى القلم كعادتك لتكتبى كنوع من الفضفضه..أبى القلم ان يسطر كلمة واحده..انكى عاجزة عن التعبير!!!!!!!!!!!

..ماذا يكون شعوركِ فى تلك اللحظه وماذا تفعلين؟




ولى عودات أختى الكريمه إيمان 

وفقك الله فيما يحبه ويرضاه



خوكى 


تووووووووووووووت ::

----------


## daria

> داريا علي كرسي الاعتراف و انا لا ادري لا انا اول ما عرفت جيت جري اههو و رميت المذاكره علي جنب يعني ديدي تبقه علي كرسي الاعتراف  و انا اذاكر ميصحش
> 
> طيب اسالك ايه يا دودوووووووو
> مين مثلك الاعلي؟
> نفسك تحققي ايه لنفسك يعني ايه الحاجه الي بجد ممكن تعملي اي حاجه علشان توصللها؟
> ابناء مصر بيعني ليكي ايه؟
> بصراحه كل واحد فينا هنا في المنتدي ليه حياتين حياه علي النت باسمه المستعار و حياته العاديه الي فيه كل الناس بينادو عليه باسمه الحقيقي فا سؤالي هوه ايه هوه مدي الاختلاف بين داريا و ايمان و انتي بتحبي حياه داريا ولا حياه ايمان او بتحبي في ده ايه و في ده اييه؟
> 
> كفايه كده و مستنيه اجابتك همه بس اسئله في السريع كده


نعناعة 
يا ستي سيبك من المذاكرة
وكمان مذاكرة ايه عليا برضة 
امال مين اللى قاعد يغظيني بالجوافة ..... انتي فاكرة انها بتتزرع في اسكندرية وبتاكلوها انتوا بس ولا ايه  ::  *يلا الاسئلة* 

*مين مثلك الاعلى ؟* 
الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
عارفة ليه ؟؟
غير طبعا المكانة الدينية وكل حاجة 
بس باحس ان المثال دة لازم يكون حد عمرك ماحتكونيه 
بس تفضلي تحاولى وتحاولى 
فلو وصلتي ل 40 % منه يبقى حلو
60% هايل 
وهكذا 
بس عمرك ماحتكونيه 

لكن اي انسان 
مانا ممكن اعمل اللى عمله 
عادي يعني 
ماهو بشر وانسان عادي
كام واحد خد جايزة نوبل 
كام واحد فاز بالمراكز الاولى 
وحاجات كدة

بس في حاجة مهمة
انا يمكن اتأثر بناس في صفة 
يعني دة نجاحه رغم الظروف 
دي نفسي اكون زيها في أدبها
كدة يعني 
لكن حد مثالي الاعلى بكله كدة
مفيش غيره صلى الله وعليا وسلم 
وقبل  ماترخمي _ وانا عارفاكي _ وترجعي تسألى طب انتي وصلتي ل كام في المية
حاقولك لرقم أخجل من ذكره
أخجل جدا كمان
فربك الستار ....... بلاش إحراج 
*نفسك تحققي ايه لنفسك يعني ايه الحاجه الي بجد ممكن تعملي اي حاجه علشان توصللها؟*
تقريبا قرب ردي على اللى فاتوا
اعمل حاجة الناس يعرفوني بيها
وتكون حلوة اوي
وممكن الحاجة دي تكون إنشاء أسرة جميلة جدا
انا عندي احلام كتيرة وفي نفس الوقت عندي مرونة فيها 
فبإذن الله كله تمام   ::  


_ابناء مصر بيعني ليكي ايه؟_

ياااااااااااااه فرصتي
انا كنت مستنية السؤال دة وعارفة اني حازيط في اجابته 
ابناء مصر هوه اول مكان حسسني لاول مرة اني بانتمى لمكان 
حسسني بالانتماء
حسسني بيا
فاهماني؟
فيه كتبت قصص وموضوعات وناقشت واتكلمت واتحسنت شخصيتي كتير
" طبعا بتضحكي دلوقتي وتقولي امال كنتي ايه لما انتي كدة متحسنة ....... وبارد عليكي وباقولك عيب عليك "هههههههههه

في المنتدى هنا لقيت حلم جميل 
خلاني استحمل واقع متعب

منتدى ابناء مصر
بيعني لي حاجات كتير
كل ما افكر حاجة حارجعلك 
اتفقنا ؟؟*بصراحه كل واحد فينا هنا في المنتدي ليه حياتين حياه علي النت باسمه المستعار و حياته العاديه الي فيه كل الناس بينادو عليه باسمه الحقيقي فا سؤالي هوه ايه هوه مدي الاختلاف بين داريا و ايمان و انتي بتحبي حياه داريا ولا حياه ايمان او بتحبي في ده ايه و في ده اييه؟*

اهو دة بقى من الاسئة الشخصية جدا
بس ولا يهمك 
حاقولك الاختلاف 
بحب في حياة إيمان اني ملموسة ومادية 
لكن في نفس الوقت مع دارية افضل 
عشان دارية بيقل توترها واحراجها ورخامتها وحاجات كتير على المنتدى لأن هنا طاقة الحب كبيرة تشيل مشاعر سلبية كتير 

دارية تقول رأيها بقوة وبوضوح ومن غير خجل
إيمان تخاف من التهكم والسخرية وان تقريبا كل كلمة منها بتزود المساحات بينها وبين الناس لأن معرفش ليه ربنا ديما يبتليني بجو مش مناسبني 
يأما المشكلة فيا 
بس انا بحاول اخلى دارية تعلم إيمان الحتة دي


دارية واثقة في نفسها شوية وبتتكلم بلغتها 
إيمان شايفة نفسها احسنلها تسيب العالم دة عشان كفاية كدة بقى 
ماتفهميش ..... بس هيا ايمان عموما عندها مشاكل مع نفسها  ::  


بس لو خيرتيني بس إيمان ودارية 
حاقولك الاتنين
لو الاتنين سوا حيبقوا حاجة حلوة اوي
ونخلى اسمي إيمارية ولا حاجة 


اسئلتك حلوة يا نعناعة بس عندي احساس اني مش جاوبت حلو زي ما كان نفسي
بافكر اكمل غلاستي وابقى ارد على اسئلتك تاني

هوه انا محافظة على تلقائيتي 
بس حاسة اني ممكن اتكلم اكتر في اسئلتك
شكرا على محاولتك للتعرف عليا
إيمان

----------


## n3na3aah

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولله ردودك حلوه يا داريا و ان شاء الله حبقه اسالك تاني في وقت لاحق و تحاتي ليكي

----------


## daria

> داريا الجميلة
> أنا جاية أسلم وأتابع
> لو فكرت في سؤال حاجي


*لا يا حنان
ماينفعنيش   

لازم تسألى 
القعدة بالمشاريب  
قصدي الدخول بالاسئلة  
وكمان انتي اخر حد اسمحله مش يسأل
اخص عليكي 
*

----------


## رشا

عزيزتى الغالية ايمان 
انا داخلة دلوقتى ارحب بيكى واشكر ام احمد على حسن الاختيار ولى عودة بالاسئلة ان شاء الرحمن علشان عندى كدة كام سؤال ارتبهم واكتبهم على طول تحياتى  ::   ::

----------


## daria

> [SIZE="5"][B]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> بداية أشكر طاقم عمل الموضوع الأختان الفاضلتان ((أم احمد وبوكى بوكى )) على هذا الاختيار الجميل المتمثل فى إعلامية المنتدى ((داريا أو إيمان))


اعلامية المنتدى  ::  
تيجي ازاي ::  
طب يمكن  ::  
اللى تشوفه   :Confused:  
بس كتير عليا  ::  
اعلامية المنتدى وجبرتي المنتدى   ::  
تخليني اصدق ولا ايه  ::  

كل الشكر ليك يا محمود
 ::  





> *ولأن إيمان دائما ما يشوب كتابتها ميزة الحماسه والتلقائيه ...المغلفه بموهبه ....تصقلها الثقافه والاطلاع .. لهذا اتوقع تألقها وتألق موضوعها*


ياريت والله

----------


## سـلـوى

> *الله يسلمك يا سلوى 
> 
> مفيش اسئلة ليه ؟؟
> اوعى تكوين زعلانة مني ولا حاجة
> انا على فكرة عندي فوبيا الزعل ووسواسه
> دانا لسه مكتشفة دة
> متخيلة الناس كلها زعلانة مني
> تعالى تاني يا سلوى باسئلة كتير
> ماشي؟
> إيمان*


*ايييييييييييية دةةةةة
فين العصاية 
كانت هنا  

هزعل منك لية بس حرام عليكى
و غير كدة انتى اختى و مش اتفقنا خلاص مفيش زعل
طب خدى دى  و دى كمان يلا عيشى بقى ههههههههههههه  

بس انا حكاية الاسئلة دى مش بعرف اوى 

طب قولى يا ستى 
ماذا تعنى لكى باشمهندسة عسولة ؟؟؟ وهل تحمل اى مكانة فى قلبك؟؟

 مش عارفة اسأل و الله
اهئ اهئ عااااااااااااع

هقولك
نفس السؤال اللى بسألة كل مرة لكل واحد ههههههههههه
ماذا تعنى لكى هذة الكلمات
(( الحب ـــــــ الموت ـــــــ الحياة ــــــــــ الايمان ــــــــــ الامل ))؟؟؟؟؟

  عجبك انتى اللى جبتية لنفسك*

----------


## رشا

انا رجعت تانى يا ايمان ومعايا كام سؤال كدة 

1- احسن ثلاث اسماء مستعارة بتحبيها فى المنتدى ( مجرد اسماء)

2- للصبر حدود فما هى حدود صبرك 

3- مقولة دائما تردديها بينك وبين نفسك 

على فكرة داريا اسم جميل جدا يا ايمان ياريت متغيرهوش 

تحياتى

----------


## مظلوووم

> المشاغب :
> مظلوم


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حتى انتى يا ايمان هههههههههههههههه الله يسامحك
وانا باقول ايمان اللى هاتنصفنى وتقول مظلووم طيب  :Evil 2:  وهادى  ::  ومسالم  ::   :: 
لا يا ايمان انا زعلت  :: 
بس ما دام كلكم متفقين على كدا خلاص مشاغب مشاغب بس اعيش هههههههههههههههههههه
ردودك يا ايمان جميله  :: 
وبتقول ان الاسبوع ده هايبقى اسبوع جميل باذن الله  :: 
ما تقلقش يا باشا راجع تانى بس احضر سؤالين حلوين  ::   :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر بيكى دايما يا ايمان
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## daria

> *
> وطبعا أنا حرصت منذ اللحظه الأولى أنى أكون متواجد فى الموضوع بأسئلتى .. ونظرا لضيق وقتى حاليا حيث أننى على أهبة الاستعداد للذهاب الى عملى .. سأقوم بتوجيه بعض الاسئله ل إيمان من ارشيفى الخاص .. ثم لى ((عودات)) بإذن الله بعد أن أحضر لها بعض الأسئله التى تليق بها
> 
> منوره الكرسى يا إيمان  ويارب دايما فى تألق ونجاح *


*

يا نهار ابيض يا محمود
دول من الارشيف ؟؟
انا قلت من الارشيف حيبقى نظام لونك المفضل وكدة  
امال حتفكر في ايه 
يا خوفي يا بدران 
محمود وعوداته ....... ربنا يكون في عوني  
بس انا عندي احساس انك اكتر واحد حتجيب اسئلة تعذبني  
خد راحتك يعني 
لا بجد والله زي ما قلتلك انا متشوقة اشوف اسئلتك لاني متأكدة انها متميزة جدا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصفور الشعر
					
				
والان إليكى بعض الاسئله


*


> 


الى الي حخاف يعني
انا مرعوبة بس  :: 



> 1-هل تتذكرين أول عمل أدبى  كتبتيه؟




مش عارفة يا محمود اقولك ايه بصراحة 
ولكني اذكر وقت كنت في العاشرة 
كتبت ما يمكنك بكثير من الجهد ان تسميه خاطرة 
وكانت عن صديقة لي وشعورى بالغيرة ان لها صديقات كثيرات غيري

وعايزة اقولك ان ايه 
امممممممم
عارف لما بدل ما تعمل بسطرمة بالبيض تعمل بيض بالبسطرمة
انا بقى
كتبت كلام ادبي اكتر من الموضوع 
بدل ما ادخل في الموضوع
فاهمني؟
يعني مثلا بدل ما اقول انها بتبتسم لكل الناس ودة بيحسسني بالغيرة 
كنت اكتب كلام كتيييييييييير عن جمال ابتسامتها باسلوب ادبي وفييييييييييين بقى ممكن تفهم وسط الوضوع اني باغير اما تبتسم للناس 
فهي كانت خاطرة 
ولو اي حد قراها كان ممكن يبتسم 
ويقولى هيا حلوة 
بس طبعا بيقول جواه ...... عبيطة دي ولا ايه  ::  

لكن لو تقصد اول عمل ادبي بجد 
والله يا محمود مش عارفة اصلي كنت باكتب مذكراتي باسلوب ادبي
وكنت بحاول اكتب زي مقالات عن حاجات كتير

لكن اول خواطر ليا في المنتدى
دي ممكن تعتبر اول عمل ادبي
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=15950
ماعرفش بقى يا محمود 
اللى تشوفه  ::  


> 2-ما هو أقرب أعمالك الادبيه الى قلبكِ...ولماذا؟


لدي احساس يكاد يصل الى حد اليقين ان اقرب الاعمال الى قلبي لم اكتبه بعد 

لكن لو نتكلم عن اللى فات 
امممممممممم
بص بقى انا مش حاغير اقوالي 
برضة سطعت الف الف شمس
لأنها اول حاجة اكتبها 
وفي سبب تاني
اني ساعتها كنت باكتب بدون اي قواعد
يعني مش حاطة في دماغي دي خاطرة ولا قصة ولا ايه
لا انا كان جوايا احساس ملح جدا جدا اني لازم اكتبها 
لان هيا قصة ...... جوايا
ماعرفش بس كان احساسي ساعتها حلو اوي
اوي يا محمود
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=15950

[QUOTE=عصفور الشعر]
3-عرفى نفسك..من خلال بيت شعر او كلمات اغنيه؟
مثال :اذا عرفت نفسى ساقول((انا من ضيع فى الاوهام عمره))

انا عايشة مرة واحدة
زي اي واحدة
نفسي احس بأمان
مابنيش احلام في بالي 
تكسرها الليالي 
وابكي على " حلم " كان 

دي اللى على دماغي دلوقتي  ::  



> 4-فى رأيك من هو أعظم من كتب فى الرومانسيه خلال العصر الحديث؟


معلش يا محمود مع احترامي لكل الرجال 
بس اما احب اقرأ في الرومانسية 
بحب اقرأ لنساء 
اديبات
لانهم بيتكلموا عني 
وعن مشاعري 
وازاي بيختلط الكبرياء وازاي بنت عندها 10 سنين جواها امومة
وازاي وازاي 
لكن رجال 
معرفش
مهما كانت رومانسية باحسها ..... بتاعتكم 
يعني حبه ليها مشاعره 
حبه لامه  ........ 
بس مش بيتكلم عني 
يمكن بيفهمني عالمكم ..... مشاعركم 
اكتر من كدة لأ
يعني من الاخر وفي نقاط محددة 
الرومانسية المفضلة لدي : الرومانسية التي تعبر عني  وتترجم مشاعري وترسم ملامح انفعالاتي 
وتلقنني حينما احس بشيء ما كلمات تهديء ثورة ما بداخلى 
وفي هذا النوع من الرومانسية 
افضل رومانسية نسائية خرجت من يد اديبة

اما عن الرجال :
رومانسية نزار تروق لي جدا 
طبعا ما لم يتجاوز حدود الادب 

اما من النساء فكثير جداااااااااااا



> 5-أفكار وشجون..تتزاحم بفكرك... وتفض النوم عن أعين وجدانك..أمسكتى القلم كعادتك لتكتبى كنوع من الفضفضه..أبى القلم ان يسطر كلمة واحده..انكى عاجزة عن التعبير!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ..ماذا يكون شعوركِ فى تلك اللحظه وماذا تفعلين؟





> 


والله يا محمود كان بودي افيدك
بس مفيش مرة حصلي الموضوع دة 
باكتب
عمره ما خاني 
عمره ما قاللى لأ


منتظرة عوداتك يا محمود 
واشكرك جدا على محاولاتك للتعرف علي
يارب تتعرف على حاجات كويسة  ::  
وأشكرك على الاسئلة اللى خلتني ارجع بالذاكرة وافكر وحاجات كتير

----------


## daria

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولله ردودك حلوه يا داريا و ان شاء الله حبقه اسالك تاني في وقت لاحق و تحاتي ليكي



الله يخليكي يا نعناعة
وياريت ترجعي تانى

----------


## daria

> عزيزتى الغالية ايمان 
> انا داخلة دلوقتى ارحب بيكى واشكر ام احمد على حسن الاختيار ولى عودة بالاسئلة ان شاء الرحمن علشان عندى كدة كام سؤال ارتبهم واكتبهم على طول تحياتى


*رشروش 
انا خدت صورة توقيعك وحفظتها عندي
حلوة اوي  
نونو امور خالص

وانا كمان حارجع ارد على اسئلتك
شكرا يا رشروش على المرور
نورتي الموضوع
تحية حب
إيمان*

----------


## daria

> *ايييييييييييية دةةةةة
> فين العصاية 
> كانت هنا  
> 
> هزعل منك لية بس حرام عليكى
> و غير كدة انتى اختى و مش اتفقنا خلاص مفيش زعل
> طب خدى دى  و دى كمان يلا عيشى بقى ههههههههههههه  
> 
> بس انا حكاية الاسئلة دى مش بعرف اوى 
> ...


فعلا انا اللى جبت دة كله لنفسي
ايه اللى انا عملته دة 
 ::   ::  
بصي بقى يا ستي
اي حد في منتدى ابناء مصر ليه مكانة في قلبي
وطبعا انتي يا سلوى ليكي مكانة حب وود
احنا اتكلمنا كتير ومانساش لما اتصلتي تقوليلي حمد لله على السلامة بمناسبة رجوعي من العمرة
انتي يا سلوى بتسعى للمثالية ودة حلو فيكي
يمكن كتير يقولولك حساسة وانا معاهم 
بس انتي " مشروع " فتاة مسلمة محبة للعلم والمعرفة حلو اوي

بصي بقى انا مش عارفة اتكلم
مش عارفة ولا امدح ولا اعمل حاجة
اعفيني من تكملة السؤال
يحسن مش باعرف اتكلم في الحاجات دي

نشوف بقى السؤال التاني 

ماذا تعنى لكى هذة الكلمات
(( الحب ـــــــ الموت ـــــــ الحياة ــــــــــ الايمان ــــــــــ الامل ))؟؟؟؟؟

الحب : اعتبري الحياة صورة والحب اطارها
يعني لو كل حاجة في الحياة تدور بالحب وتبقى في أطار الحب ... دي تبقى صورة وحياة حلوين اوي

الموت :  يكون الخسارة الكبرى اذا حصل قبل ما اكون مستعدة ليه دينيا

الحياة : نعمة من الله ..... وزي اي نعمة ممكن تحوليها لنقمة 

الامل : زي ما قولت قبل كدة هوه " بذرة " كل حاجة 
يعني لو عندك امل في السعادة حتوصليلها او لأ
بس بالامل " حتكوني " وحتحاولى
لكن بدون الامل ...... نعيش ازاي ؟

اتمنى ترجعي تاني
ماشي؟
 ::

----------


## مظلوووم

انا جيييييييييت  ::   :: 
هههههههههههههههههه
 كنت هاسال على موضوع فتره وعدت لكن هما سالوه قبلى 
ودلوقتى جيه وقت الاسئله  :: 
موقف انسانى لا يمكن ان تنسيه ؟
شخصيات اثرت فيكى فى المنتدى ؟ مين ؟ وازاى؟
ايه الشىء اللى ممكن يزعل ايمان وايه الشىء اللى ممكن يفرحها ؟
لحظات لا تنساها ايمان فى حياتها
فرح / حزن / سعاده / الم ؟
ايه الحاجه اللى نفسك تعمليها ولسه ما عملتيهاش ؟
يالا يا جميل جاوب
كان نفسى اجيب عشره كيلو اسئله بس القوانين بقى ::  نعمل ايه هههههههههههههه
جاى تانى باذن الله 
اللى بعدوووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## سـلـوى

*طب كويس انى مشروع مش معمل هههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا ايمان على كلامك و اجاباتك 

تحيتى و تقديرى*

----------


## daria

> انا رجعت تانى يا ايمان ومعايا كام سؤال كدة 
> 
> 1- احسن ثلاث اسماء مستعارة بتحبيها فى المنتدى ( مجرد اسماء)
> 
> 2- للصبر حدود فما هى حدود صبرك 
> 
> 3- مقولة دائما تردديها بينك وبين نفسك 
> 
> على فكرة داريا اسم جميل جدا يا ايمان ياريت متغيرهوش 
> ...


- احسن ثلاث اسماء مستعارة بتحبيها فى المنتدى ( مجرد اسماء)
هوه اي حد كاتب اسمه الحقيقي باحسه حلو    ::  

لكن ممكن نقول فاضل كمان 
والصعيدي
وعبق الياسمين  ::  



2- للصبر حدود فما هى حدود صبرك

هوه انا مش عارفة اجاوب اوي   ::  
بس هوه انا الصبر عندي صمت رهيب
يعني مثلا حد بيضايقني 
باصبر باصبر باصبر
بدون ما اشكي ولا احط في دماغي ولااااااااا اي حاجة 
لما بقى الاقي نفسي في حالة نفسية اقل حاجة تقولي عنها انهيار 
باقول ها بقى في ايه ؟؟
افتكر اني كنت عاملة نفسي سبع رجالة في بعض ولغاية هنا وكفاية 
فشوفي بقى حدودي كدة ايه
مش عارفة احدد ولا اجاوب والله  ::  

 ::  

3- مقولة دائما تردديها بينك وبين نفسك 

يا ايمان تعبتيني بطلى تفكير واحلام بقى ... اتهدي وارضي بالواقع  ::  


من عنيا حاضر مش حاغير الاسم 
انتى تؤمري
 ::  
شكرا لمحاولتك التعرف عليا
واهتمامك واسئلتك
عساها بداية اخوة وصداقة
إيمان

----------


## daria

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حتى انتى يا ايمان هههههههههههههههه الله يسامحك
> وانا باقول ايمان اللى هاتنصفنى وتقول مظلووم طيب  وهادى  ومسالم  
> لا يا ايمان انا زعلت 
> بس ما دام كلكم متفقين على كدا خلاص مشاغب مشاغب بس اعيش هههههههههههههههههههه
> ردودك يا ايمان جميله 
> وبتقول ان الاسبوع ده هايبقى اسبوع جميل باذن الله 
> ما تقلقش يا باشا راجع تانى بس احضر سؤالين حلوين  
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر بيكى دايما يا ايمان
> انوووووووووبيس


*حتى انت يا بروتس
ههههههههههههه
انت ملاحظ اني بعدك في العضو المثالي وبعدك في كرسي التعارف
وراك وراك  
حاستنى الاسئلة*

----------


## daria

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
انا جيييييييييت  
هههههههههههههههههه
 كنت هاسال على موضوع فتره وعدت لكن هما سالوه قبلى 
ودلوقتى جيه وقت الاسئله 
موقف انسانى لا يمكن ان تنسيه ؟


موقف انساني :
هوه يعني ايه موقف انساني
انا بدأت احس اني ساقطة لغة عربية  

طب ماشي
خلاص سألت اللى معايا اونلاين على الماسنجر  
افتكرت 
حاقولك موقف
مرة جيت اركب انا وصحبتي ميكروباس 
فهيا كانت مشترية حاجة من الفرن
ماعرفش اسمها فطيرة ولا ايه
ببس هيا عاملة زي ما يكون خمس صوابع لازقين في بعض
المهم يعني
فقالت للتباع الاجرة كام
قالها 35 قرش
فاديته نص جنيه 
وحطت ايدها في الشنطة تجيب الباقي
الزهايمر عندها عالى جدا   
نسيت خالص " والله ما كنا بنهرب من الاجرة " 
وانا ماخدتش بالي
فهيا طلعت الفطيرة دي فالتباع كان عيل صغير فبيبصلها اوي
عشان باقي الفلوس
افتكرته عايز منها
فقطعت اول صباع وادتيهوله
وهيا بتمد ايدها كان في راجل جنبنا 
فخدها
فهيا ضحكت وراحت قطعت للطفل اللى على رجله صباع غيره واديتهوله
واديت التباع وانا وهيا 

الخمس صوابع بالتمام والكمال
وبصينا لبعض وضحكنا

انت ممكن تقولي وبعدين ايه المغزى يعني  
حاقولك معرفش
بس بفطيرة بربع جنيه 
التباع والطفل والراجل " التلاتة غلبانين على فكرة " ومعاهم انا وصاحبتي كلناها
ومعرفش ليه حسيت ساعتها انه دة ممكن موقف انساني
ومن ساعتها وصدقني اتعلمت اوي حاجات كتير  
بجد والله  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
شخصيات اثرت فيكى فى المنتدى ؟ مين ؟ وازاى؟


ياه دة سؤال كبير اوي 
بص يا سيدي 
فاضل : اتأثرت بيه واتعلمت منه كتير زي التفكير بموضوعية واسس التفكير الصحيح
والرقي وحاجات كتير

الصعيدي : 
اتعلمت منه حب الدين ومحاولة كسب حسنات وحب المسلمين  وازاي الواحد يوظف اللى يقدر عليه لدينه 
وبرضة حاجات كتير

احمد ناصر:
الشخصية المتوازنة وازاي الواحد يبقى كذا حاجة في نفس الوقت ..... مهذب بس مش ضعيف
متدين بس مش متشدد ولا متساهل ..... فاهمني ؟

بنت مصر :
ازاي يبقى الواحد عنده كل الحب دة والعطاء دة وكرم النفس دة ..... بسنت جميلة اوي 

انفال :
اتأثرت بشخصيتها عموما ..... وبصداقتنا 
م/ عاطف هلال :
رغم كل شيء ........متواضع ، محب للمعرفة .
عز الدين :
بص ما اعرفش اقولك بالضبط اتأثرت بايه   
بس هوه باتعلم من شخصيته كتير ..... ردوده واسلوبه وكلامه .... باتأثر بيه جدا . 

هوه في ناس كمان بس مش عارفة احدد اتأثرت بايه
بس اتأثرت 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
ايه الشىء اللى ممكن يزعل ايمان وايه الشىء اللى ممكن يفرحها ؟


شيء واحد؟
ولا تقصد اكتر حاجة ؟
اوكي اللى يزعلني اوي اوي ......عدم الاهتمام بيا 
وطبعا دة من اللي باهتم بيهم بس
مش عايزة اهتمام وخلاص ....... عقدة نقص يعني  

الى يفرحني بقى :
بص يا محمد انا اقل حاجة تفرحني واقل حاجة تزعلني ...... انفعالية انا شوية 
بس الحمد لله روضت نفسي على حتة اقل حاجة تفرحني 
محمد انا ممكن  حتة شيكولاتة تفرحني 
بس اكتر حاجة تفرحني هيا اكتر حاجة عكسها يزعلني
الاهتمام والاحتواء
من حد او حاجة 
يعني ممكن قصة تحتويني ممكن فيلم ممكن مكان ...
حاجات كتير
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
لحظات لا تنساها ايمان فى حياتها
فرح / حزن / سعاده / الم ؟


فرح :
اما رحت العمرة 
واما جبت 96 في سنة تالتة ثانوي وبقى مجموعي كله 93 ونص 
وايام كتير حلوة بينها لحظات فرح مع اصدقائي
امبارح اما قريت رد م/ عاطف هلال

حزن :
وفاة جدتي
وفاة الشيخ احمد يس
فترة توقف عن الكتابة عشان ابطل اثق بنفسي يا ابطل ماثقش في نفسي .. اتصرف بقى واتأكد عندي موهبة ولا لأ

سعادة :
عيد ميلادي اللى فات لما اصاحبي صالحوني وجباولي هدايا .... حسيت منها بالاهتمام
اما حد يبقى عارفك وقاريك اوي فجايبلك هدايا ليك وبس
يعني نظام شاف دة فعارف انه يعجبك
وشاف دة حسه فيك
وفاكر ان ناقصك كذا 
ويعملك مفاجأة ووو

الم :
كتير
اما ابص على الماضي والمعاصي 
واحس ربنا مش راضي عني 

لحظات وحدة  ........ كلها الم  
لحظات يصعب عليا نفسي واني هشة جدا من جوه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				

ايه الحاجه اللى نفسك تعمليها ولسه ما عملتيهاش ؟


عايزة اتجوز 
ههههههههههههههههه
كتير يا محمد
نفسي ادخل سينما زي زمان 
فيلم كارتون 
نفسي اجيب هدية لاخويا وبابا 
بس على طول مش باعرف  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
يالا يا جميل جاوب
كان نفسى اجيب عشره كيلو اسئله بس القوانين بقى نعمل ايه هههههههههههههه
جاى تانى باذن الله 
اللى بعدوووووووا
انوووووووبيس


لا يا محمد انت ماتجيش تاني 
لا يا بابا انت اسئلتك للعصر فقط 
هههههههههههههههه
تنور يا محمد تاني وتالت ورابع
شكرا على محاولتك للتعرف عليا 
إيمان*

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة "ايمارية"

شكرا لك جدا لأنك وضحت بكل صراحة ما أشعر به حين أقرأ لك...

حين أقرأ لدارية أجد عمقا وخبرة سنين طويلة...

وحين أقرأ لايمان فى ردودها أجدها فى منتهى البساطة والشباب...

بالتأكيد تحمل كتابات دارية بعضا من شخصية ايمان، من أفكارها ومبادئها..

لكنى دائما أحس أن ايمان أكثر رقة و مودة..

وبعد ما يزيد عن العام مع ايمان ودارية أشعر أنهما اقتربتا من بعضهما كثيرا...

ازدادت ايمان نضجا وازدادت دارية رقة...

خالص حبى لك يا.... ايمارية....  ::  

وشكرا على .. قطرة الندى...

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كان نفسى فى الفرصة دى من زمان والله
ايمان متكتفة فى كرسى التعارف واحنا نازلين فيها اسئلة  ::  
وياعينى مش عارفة تهرب ::  
كان نفسى والله اسأل مليون سؤال وكان نفسى كمان اكون اول واحدة تسأل بس معلش تتعوض :Frown:  
ابدأ اسال بقى
اكيد ساعات بتحسى ان ضغوط الحياة عليكى كتير .. بتعملى ايه ساعتها؟؟
تعرفى تعبير المستجير من الرمضاء بالنار ... يا ترى قابلتى الموقف دة قبل كدة يعنى اعتقدتى ان شخص معين هوا اللى هيساعدك وينقذك من حد تانى او من موقف معين لكن لقيتى نفسك فى موقف اسوأ؟؟
بتحسى بايه لما بترسمى ابتسامة على وجه اى حد؟؟
ايه اللى اتعلمتيه من دراستك الجامعية؟؟
اكتر موقف صدمك فى اللى حواليكى يعنى قولتى بينك وبين نفسك(هوا فى ناس وحشين كدة)...؟؟؟
اكتر فولدر بتحبيه على جهازك يعنى بتحبى تفتحيه تتفرجى على اللى فيه وتنظميه وتضيفيله حاجات؟؟
هما كدة كام سؤال يلا كفاية عليكى كدة يا ايمان ::  
فكوها بقى يا جماعة حرام  ::  
فرصة جميلة يا ايمان انى اعمل زووم اكتر واكتر على روحك الجميلة ::  
ووحشتونى جميعا والسلام عليكم ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ايه يا ايمان الكلام الحلو وده والردود الجميلة والطبيعية اللذيذة والعقل فى الردود 

انا يا ستى اسئلتى صغيرة ومش هكتر عليكى

بس انا محتاجة انى اعرف ايمان اكتر 

ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تضايقك من اللى قدامك ؟؟

ايه اكتر حاجة بتحسيها حلوة قوى وبتتمنى تكون موجودة عند كل اصحابك؟؟؟

ايمان عمرها حست انها غامضة وان اللى حواليها مش بيفهمومها؟؟؟

عمرك اسئتى الحكم على الناس او حسيتى انك ظلمتى حد؟؟

امتى اقول ان ايمان بتحب صديقتها دى وانها فعلا صديقة مقربة ليها؟؟

عارفة يا ايمان اول ما دخلت قولت طيب وهو انا هسالها ايه وبعدين الاسئلة بقت تيجى لوحدها معلش فيه سؤال الح عليا قوى ومعلش يا ام احمد انا زودت على 5 بس ده سؤال ملح جدا 

ايمان بتتضايق لو حد انتقدها او قال كلمة فيها هى حاسة انها مش فيها ولا بتفكر فى الكلمة وتقول يا ترى فيا و لا لا وياترى بيكون ايه رد فعلها من اللى قدامها بتتضايق بتغضب بتفرح ؟؟

معلش بس انا محتاجة اتعرف على ايمان اكتر 

تسلميلى يا جميل

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

الغاليه إيمى انبسط جدا لما عرفت انك على الكرسى ربنا ما يبليكى بالكراسى فى اسئله كتير اتسألت بس فيه منهم كنت عايزه اسأله عموما عندى كام سؤال جاوبى لحد ما اجيلك 
طبعا انت روحتى العمره و الله باحسدك عليها ربنا يتقبل منك و يكبها لى و يكتبلنا الحج انت و أنا و كل المسلمين آمين يا رب العالمين 
ايه احساسك لما رجعتى من هناك و هل اختلفت علاقتك بربنا قبل و بعد العمرة ؟
شخصية زى حضرتك لازم تكون لها مواصفات محددة فى كل شئ فى حياتها ما هى مواصفاتك فى فتى أحلامك اللى يكون زوجك ان شاء الله ؟
عندما يرزقك الله بأطفال ان شاء الله هاتربيهم زى ما اتربيتى و لا هايكون لك طريقه مختلفه عن طريقة والديكى (اذكرى لماذا)؟ 
مش عارفه اسألتى كويسه و لا رزله يارب ما اكون ضايقتك 
لكى منى كل الحب

----------


## فاضــل

تعرفين قدرك عندي

و تعرفين تقديري لبساطتك و تلقائيتك التي تضفي رونقا صافيا و خالصا على كتاباتك التي تنضح بالموهبة التي تسير بخطى واثقة نحو النضج

جميل أن يدفعك عدم الشعور بالأمان إلى تحرّي سبل الأمان .. و أولها الإيمان .. فهكذا تكون الإيجابية التي ستوصل إلى النضج بلا ريب

لست هنا لأسال 

و لكن لأهديك هدية 

إذا وجدت من يستحق حسن الظن فأحسني به الظن

و إذا وجدت من يغلب خيره شره .. فتمسكي أنت به حتى و لو تكاسل هو أو تقاعس 

فإن أصبح لك صديقة واحدة مخلصة فذلك شيء عادي

و إن كان لك اثنتان.. فذلك أيضا شيء عادي 

أما إن كان لك ثلاثة .. فأنت إنسانة غير عادية

و أظنك ستفهميني على النحو الذي أريده كما فعلت سابقا

و أحمد لك حسن التلقي

تحية تستحقينها .. و تهنئة أنت لها أهل 

و الانتماء شعور جميل و اصيل و ثمين ينبيء عن فطرة احتفظت بنقائها و لم تنجح معاول الهدم أو أعداء النجاح في المساس بها .. فاحتفظي بها كذلك

----------


## ديدي

الغالية ايمان
مررت بموضوعك ليس لطرح الاسئلة ولكن للاستمتاع بردودك الجميلة كما توقعتها
حقيقى الموضوع جميل جدااا والكل عنده رغبة شديدة فى معرفتك اكثر
وبما انى صديقتك عندى سؤال واحد بس
ايه الجانب الخفى فى شخصيتك اللى صعب الوصول اليه او دايما بتحتفظى بيه لنفسك؟
تحياتى لكى ومازلت معكم للمتابعة

----------


## حنـــــان

بما انك بتشتكي مالأسئلة العويصة اللي بتتسأل وبما اني مش بعادة بأسأل قد ما باتابع...حاسأل كام سؤال خفاف لطاف ظراف (كبداية)

لو عزمتك عندي وقلت لك تشربي ايه... حتقولي قهوة ولا شاي ولا حاجة ساقعة؟ ولا شاي أخضر ولا ينسون ولا كاكاو باللبن... ايه يعني اللي بتفضلية... عندنا كله!

وردتك المفضلة... (وردتي أنا القرنفل)

لما تيجي تكتبي حاجة بتحبي تستخدمي أي لون؟

في جورنال أو مجلة متابعها أول بأول؟
طب برنامج تلفزيوني او اذاعي؟

... سنعود.

----------


## daria

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كان نفسى فى الفرصة دى من زمان والله
ايمان متكتفة فى كرسى التعارف واحنا نازلين فيها اسئلة  
وياعينى مش عارفة تهرب 




عشان اما اقلك شريرة تقولي لأ
اتفضلي اهوه  





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				

ابدأ اسال بقى


يا بسوم اسألى على كيفك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				

اكيد ساعات بتحسى ان ضغوط الحياة عليكى كتير .. بتعملى ايه ساعتها؟؟


زمان كنت ازعل واشيل جوايا وتبقى حالتى كرب
دلوقتي بقى

بصي يا ستي الاول باحس اني تايهة ومخنوقة 
بعدها باعمل حاجة بقالى فيها كتير وبتجيب نتيجة فورية وعمرها ما خيبت
وانا باصلي كدة ........ باقول لربنا رميت تكالى عليك يارب .... انا تعبت بقى ومش عارفة اعمل حاجة بصراحة 
وباكمل يومي عادي وبادخل انام
بعدها بقى يا بسوم ......فورا فورا 
باحس براحة نفسية وبالللى جوايا هدي
ومادام هديت 
طبيعي جدا عقلي بيفكر كويس 
وابتدي اتصرف مع الضغوط دي واحد واحد
وافتكر دايما
اني لازم ااتصرف كويس على قد ما اقدر
بحيث في المستقبل اما افتكر دلوقتي ابتسم واضحك 
واقول حاولت 
مش لازم اقول نجحت 
تمام؟؟
حاقولك حاجة يا بسوم بقى مهمة جدا بالنسبة لي
انا حاولت اقرأ في العقيدة دي ويمكن هيا صعبة شوية " خصوصا اني بافهم ببطء   "  
لكن بعد ما قريت
لقيت العقيدة دي قدامك في كل حتة 
ولقتي كلام الكتب قدامك
لقيت اني لازم اما اقول خلاص يا رب رميت تكالى عليك 
او استخيرك 
او حسبي انت ونعم الوكيل
بعدها خلاص ماتقلقيش 
او يبقى جواكي لسه زعل او مشاعر تانية
لانك مؤمنة 
يعني اللى يقول في حد حسبي الله نعم الوكيل 
يكون واثق تمام الثقة ان خلاص ربنا حسبه 
مايفكرش تاني بقى في الشخص دة واللى عمله فيه

على فكرة يمكن كلامي طلع برة سؤالك ويمكن في اللى حاجات مش متأكدة منها دينيا 
بس الكلام جاب بعضه  




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
تعرفى تعبير المستجير من الرمضاء بالنار ... يا ترى قابلتى الموقف دة قبل كدة يعنى اعتقدتى ان شخص معين هوا اللى هيساعدك وينقذك من حد تانى او من موقف معين لكن لقيتى نفسك فى موقف اسوأ؟؟


ايوة يا بسوم
اما اجي مثلا احكي لصديقة ليا موقف
وانا كنت غلطانة فيه
وتقعد بقى ....
ايه دة ،، انتي غلطانة ،، ازاي تعملي ايه 
ماكنتش اعرف ان ممكن يصدر منك موقف زي دة 
اللى هوه بقى بعد كلامها ابقى انا مش عارفة يعني اعمل ايه اولع في نفسي بقى ولا اعمل ايه يعني ؟؟
ماهو انا طلعت وحشة بقى خلاص
مع ان هيا كان ممكن تهديني وتشوف حنحل المشكلة ازاي
بدل ما خلتك حالتى اسوأ
هوه دة نوع المواقف اللي باحس معاها العبارة دي  




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
بتحسى بايه لما بترسمى ابتسامة على وجه اى حد؟؟


بصي يا بسوم ان لا ادعى التدين 
بس والله اتعلمت احط في دماغي النية على طول
فغالبا لما بارسم ابتسامة على وجه حد
سواء عمل خير او غيره
بيبقى لوجه الله
فباحس ساعتها ان باقرب اكتر من ربنا
وانا ادخلت السرور على قلب مسلم 
ويا هنيالي 




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
ايه اللى اتعلمتيه من دراستك الجامعية؟؟


اتعلمت ان الاعلام دة مشكلة صعبة اوي
وياريته يدرس للكل اجباري لانه مهم والله
ولأن الجمهور لاي وسيلة اعلام محتاج وعي عن كدة
والا حيتنفذ عليه خطة محكمة تمشيه على مزاج الاعلام " الا من رحم ربي "
وسلملي على نظرية المؤامرة الكبري 




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
اكتر موقف صدمك فى اللى حواليكى يعنى قولتى بينك وبين نفسك(هوا فى ناس وحشين كدة)...؟؟؟


في موقف حصل بين اتنين من صحباتي في الثانوي بس لا استطيع ذكره 

لكن في موقف حصل وسمعته 
اتخضيت منه
صديقة لوالدتي بتقولها ان كان في جارهم توفاه الله فأخوه قاعد يقول لازم انا اللى ادفنه
فسابوه
نزل معاه القبر راح مطلع صباعه من الكفن وخلاه يمضي على ورق
طبعا واضح انه تنازل مثلا على حاجة او كدة
الكل بصله كدة
شخص زي دة حتقوليله ايه يعني





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
اكتر فولدر بتحبيه على جهازك يعنى بتحبى تفتحيه تتفرجى على اللى فيه وتنظميه وتضيفيله حاجات؟؟


الفولدر اللى فيه كل اللى كتبته على ابناء مصر 
واللى فيه قصصي وكتاباتي ومذاكراتي
ومسمياه " ana "




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				
هما كدة كام سؤال يلا كفاية عليكى كدة يا ايمان 
فكوها بقى يا جماعة حرام  
فرصة جميلة يا ايمان انى اعمل زووم اكتر واكتر على روحك الجميلة 
ووحشتونى جميعا والسلام عليكم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسمة أمل
					
				



نورتيني 
وشكرا على محاولتك للتعرف عليا
وعلى الله اللي كان تحت الزووم عجبك  
تسلمي 
إيمان*

----------


## boukybouky

أنا جيت تاني يا داريا 

لقيت الناس سألوا كل حاجة ..............

متي تشعري بالضعف؟؟؟ و ما هو رد فعلك تجاه هذا الشعور؟؟؟

من أو ماذا يبكي إيمان من داخلها ؟؟؟

يقال ان الأمنية هي وهم و لكن الهدف هو الحقيقة فهل حولتِ أمانيكي إلي أهداف أمام عينك .... 

و ما هي أهدجافك في الحياة؟؟؟ و هل هي تتغير بتغير الظروف؟؟

كفاية كده بقي المرة ديه 

بس إحتمال آجي تاني

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## daria

> العزيزة "ايمارية"
> 
> شكرا لك جدا لأنك وضحت بكل صراحة ما أشعر به حين أقرأ لك...
> 
> حين أقرأ لدارية أجد عمقا وخبرة سنين طويلة...
> 
> وحين أقرأ لايمان فى ردودها أجدها فى منتهى البساطة والشباب...
> 
> بالتأكيد تحمل كتابات دارية بعضا من شخصية ايمان، من أفكارها ومبادئها..
> ...


مش حاقولك غير زي ما قولتك
انا بحبك جدا
"إيمارية "

----------


## daria

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدكتورة نسيبة
					
				
ايه يا ايمان الكلام الحلو وده والردود الجميلة والطبيعية اللذيذة والعقل فى الردود 

انا يا ستى اسئلتى صغيرة ومش هكتر عليكى

[/QUOTE


*


> ]
> 
> الله يخليكي
> بعض ما عندكم
> 
> اسئلتك صغيرة ؟؟
> *بجد؟
> كلهم بيقولوا كدة في الاول
> * بس انا محتاجة انى اعرف ايمان اكتر 
> ...


ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تضايقك من اللى قدامك ؟؟

*النفاق يا ميرا*
ا*بسيب الشخص فورا 
لان النفاق والكدب بالذات ماينفعوش
عارفة ليه
في عيوب يمكن اصلاحها او التعامل معاها او التأقلم عليها 
لكن في عيوب قاتلة
لا تخليكي تعرفي تبني اساس
ولا تسيبك في حالك بدون ما تتأذي

بس
دة رأيي*

*ايه اكتر حاجة بتحسيها حلوة قوى وبتتمنى تكون موجودة عند كل اصحابك؟؟؟*

*الحنية
باموت فيها*

_ايمان عمرها حست انها غامضة وان اللى حواليها مش بيفهمومها؟؟؟_

دة اساسي يا ميرا
باحس بدة كتير
بس اللى باحس معاه بالثقة
وباثق فيه
وفي فرق بين الاتنين على فكرة
بس اللى بيكون متوافق فيه الشرطين
عمره ما يحسني غامضة

عمرك اسئتى الحكم على الناس او حسيتى انك ظلمتى حد؟؟

لا والله نادرا
ودة مس عشان اني عاقلة جدا وجامدة جدا ودماغي توزن بلد 
وكل الكلام  اللى مش تبعي اصلا دة
لأ
دة بسبب احساسي
فعشان كدة عمري ما ظلمت حد
بس ثواني
عمرى ما ظلمت حد ظلم كامل
يعني ماقولتش على حد وحش جدا وطلع كويس
لكن ممكن اظلمه في موقف
يعني اسيء الظن بيه
لكن غير كدة لا


امتى اقول ان ايمان بتحب صديقتها دى وانها فعلا صديقة مقربة ليها؟؟

اما ادخلهاا جوايا
واعرفها افكاري وكل حاجة غير معلنة عني
وممكن ابكي قدامها 

ولما  افضل وراها في زيادة العلاقة بيينا لغاية ما اوصلها
لأنها تفهمني حلو اوي
وابقى بالنسبة لها كتاب مفتوح
تتوقع ردود افعالي 
وعارفاني حلو اوي
وحاجات كتير بقى كدة 
ماتكسفنيش بقى  :: 
_ايمان بتتضايق لو حد انتقدها او قال كلمة فيها هى حاسة انها مش فيها ولا بتفكر فى الكلمة وتقول يا ترى فيا و لا لا وياترى بيكون ايه رد فعلها من اللى قدامها بتتضايق بتغضب بتفرح_ 

*بصي يا ميرا
انا زمان كن باخد الموضوع دة بحساسية وازعل
لغاية ما سألت فاضل
وقاللي رأيه واقتنعت بيه
 
على حسب الشخص اللي بينقد
وهو ليه مصلحة ولا لأ
هوه ليه في اللي بينقده ولا مجرد رأي شخصي مش مهني
ومدى فهم الشخص ليا
حاجات كتير
بس عشان اكون صريحة معاكي
ممكن اتضايق شوية الاول
باخد على خاطري يعني
لمدة خمس دقايق ولا حاجة
بجد والله حاجة بسيطة
بعدها بافكر
عارفة
من اسبوع ولا حاجة نزلت موضوع في قاعة المناقشات 
وكان غلط ينزل
لأنه مش مترتب ومش واضح وماكنش للقاعة
وحاجات كتير
ناس دخلت وانتقدت
اتضايقت الخمس دقايق
وبعدها بشوية طلعت من ايمان
وبصيت للموضوع
لقيت عندهم حق
طالبت بحذفه

تمام؟؟*


ميرا انا مقدرة جدا جدا اسئلتك
لانك فعلا عايزة تتعرفي عليا وتعرفيني اكتر
يارب تكون دي خطوة كبيرة في صداقتنا
وشكرا لمحاولتك التعرف عليا
إيمان

----------


## الصعيدي

*داريا على كرسي التعارف .. ما شاء الله .. أخيرا يا داريا .. نشتغل شغل الاسكندرانية بقى ونركن الصعيدي على جنب .. هههههههههه .. وللا بلاش .. الطيب أحسن
الحقيقة أن من أحب الأعمال إلى قلبي في المنتدى موضوعك الرائع بعنوان (ممر تل أبيب المصري) قد إيه حسسني بالسعادة إن فيه شباب مازال مهتم بمستقبل البلد .. وبيشغل نفسه بأمور جادة مش تفاهات
وده هيخليني أسألك .. هل لك اهتمامات أو نشاطات داخل الكلية .. مشتركة في أسر نشاط مثلا .. أو اتحاد الطلبة ؟؟
وكمان سؤال .. معلش أنا ما لحقتش اقرا كل اللي فات فاعذريني لو السؤال مكرر .. مين من الكتاب تحبي تقرأي لهم .. وتفضلي أي برنامج في التليفزيون أو الفضائيات
كلمة أخيرة .. أشكرك كل الشكر على حسن ظنك بالصعيدي .. وأنت فعلا أهل لكل تقدير واحترام .. وربنا يرزقك التوفيق والنجاح دائما .. تقبلي تحياتي *

----------


## daria

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الغاليه إيمى انبسط جدا لما عرفت انك على الكرسى ربنا ما يبليكى بالكراسى فى اسئله كتير اتسألت بس فيه منهم كنت عايزه اسأله عموما عندى كام سؤال جاوبى لحد ما اجيلك


اهلا اهلا 
ازيك يا داليا ؟
ايه النور دة بس؟
حاضر حجاوب على كل الاسئلة
وارجعي بقدهم ميت مرة 
بس نوريني تاني


> طبعا انت روحتى العمره و الله باحسدك عليها ربنا يتقبل منك و يكبها لى و يكتبلنا الحج انت و أنا و كل المسلمين آمين يا رب العالمين 
> ايه احساسك لما رجعتى من هناك و هل اختلفت علاقتك بربنا قبل و بعد العمرة ؟


عارفة يا داليا انا اتأخرت كل دة ليه
بحاول ادورلك على الخواطر اللى كتبتها وانا في العمرة
مش عارفة راحت فين بس
بس اول ما الاقيها حارجع بيها 

لكن بعد ما رجعت ما هناك حسيت زي ما يكون سبب جديد اتضاف لسلسلة الاسباب اللي تخليني مش اعصى ربنا
خصوصا اني  وانا هناك 
دعيت ربنا كتير انه يغفرلي
ولو غفرلي فعلا يحسسني بكدة
لكن ماكدبش عليكي 
ساعات احس اني بقيت اثبت من جوه
وساعات احس ان لأ زي مارحت زي ما جيت
مش عارفة يا داليا 
اكدب عليكي لو قلتلك متأكدة
بس صدقيني لحظات القرب هناك من ربنا فرقت معايا كتير 


شخصية زى حضرتك لازم تكون لها مواصفات محددة فى كل شئ فى حياتها ما هى مواصفاتك فى فتى أحلامك اللى يكون زوجك ان شاء الله ؟

ههههههههههههه
ايه الاحراج دة
حاضر 
هوه اهم حاجة التدين
بعدها حاجات كتير 
زي الحنية والرومانسية 
واهم حاجة يكون هادي
يحسن انا باقلبها مراجيح 
وبرضة الطموح والنجاح في الحياة العملية حاجة مهمة جدا
بس انا مهم عندي يكون فاهمني فعلا ....
ويكون بيحبني
ويبقى راجل كدة 
مش نظام محمد عطية والناس الغريبة دي 

او اقولك
انا في خواطر كنت كاتباها ....... اسمها اريد رجلا 
حتلاقي فيها اجابة وافية جدا
ماشي؟
يحسن سؤالك محرج  ::  

عندما يرزقك الله بأطفال ان شاء الله هاتربيهم زى ما اتربيتى و لا هايكون لك طريقه مختلفه عن طريقة والديكى (اذكرى لماذا)؟ 
مش عارفه اسألتى كويسه و لا رزله يارب ما اكون ضايقتك 
لكى منى كل الحب[/QUOTE]
*لا يا داليا مش زي مانا تربيت
اكيد حاسمعهم اكتر ...
حاخليهم يحبوا الدين بجد
حاديهم خبرتي 
حاتفرغ ليهم وقت كويس اوي
يعني انا مش من انصار تحديد النسل ولا سداح مداح
يعني انا مثلا جبت بيبي واحد ولقيته واخد كل وقتي وصحتي ومجهودي خصوصا ان لسه في زوج
خلاص حاكتفي بيه
طب لقيت صحتي ووقتي يجيبوا اكتر ..
اجيب كمان واحد
ان شاء الله طبعا كله وبمشيئته
وحاطبق عليهم نظام التربية الحديث
اني افضل معاهم اساعدهم لغاية مايكتشفوا مواهبهم
وحاراعي صحتهم النفسية جدا 
على فكرة :
انا قلتلك اللى انا عايزة اعمله 
بغض النظر ايه حصلي وايه لأ  
تمام؟

واسئلتك جميلة يا داليا
حاستناكي تاني
شكرا على اسئلتك وحاولتك التعرف بيا
إيمان*

----------


## daria

> تعرفين قدرك عندي
> 
> و تعرفين تقديري لبساطتك و تلقائيتك التي تضفي رونقا صافيا و خالصا على كتاباتك التي تنضح بالموهبة التي تسير بخطى واثقة نحو النضج
> 
> جميل أن يدفعك عدم الشعور بالأمان إلى تحرّي سبل الأمان .. و أولها الإيمان .. فهكذا تكون الإيجابية التي ستوصل إلى النضج بلا ريب
> 
> لست هنا لأسال 
> 
> و لكن لأهديك هدية 
> ...



*أشكرك كثيرا
 
هدية مقبولة بكل الحب والتقدير والاحترام " وكل الحاجات الحلوة اللى في الدنيا "
إيمان*

----------


## daria

> الغالية ايمان
> مررت بموضوعك ليس لطرح الاسئلة ولكن للاستمتاع بردودك الجميلة كما توقعتها
> حقيقى الموضوع جميل جدااا والكل عنده رغبة شديدة فى معرفتك اكثر
> وبما انى صديقتك عندى سؤال واحد بس
> ايه الجانب الخفى فى شخصيتك اللى صعب الوصول اليه او دايما بتحتفظى بيه لنفسك؟
> تحياتى لكى ومازلت معكم للمتابعة


عروستنا منوراني
ازيك يا قمر

طب يا ديدي اما اقولك الجانب الخفي
مش حيبقى خفي بعد كدة
بس عموما انا من الناس اللى كتير يظهروا شخصيتهم قوية 
وحاجات جامدة كدة
بس فيا جوانب خفية كتير  ::  
دة انا اسهل اقولك اللى ظاهر  :: 
بصي بقى
انا كتبت الاجابة ومسحتها 12 مرة بالتمام والكمال
بصراحة مش قادرة اجاوب
ماعرفش ليه 
طب استني للصبح 
طب بصي
في جانب خفي بيدخله الا بحبه بس
وفي جانب عمر ما حد دخله
تقدري تسميه " عالم تاني " 
اصلا يعني
 ::  
وفي جوانب تانية شخصية بقى  ::  
ابقى اقولك عليها بعدين ::  
" مانا قدامك طول الوقت على الماسنجر ابقى اسألى الاسئلة دي  ::  .... بدل مابنقعد نرغي  ::  "

بصي يا ديدي
خليكي في الردود وجمالها  ::  
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا انتي صاحبة الموضوع اصلا
ترجعي وقت ما تحبي
باللى بتحبيه
والاسئلة الى تحبيها
وانا تحت امرك اجاوب  ::  
شكرا
إيمان

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إيمان يا أجمل الهدايا .. إزيك ؟  ::  
عادةً .. انا مش باسأل .. بس باعدي و أسلم على العضو لو كنت متواجدة في فترة جلوسه على الكرسي .. أتمنى طبعاً إن الكرسي يكون جميل و مريح .. 
و أنا شايفة إن كل الأسئلة جميلة أوي .. و سهلة جداً.. أو أغلبها سهل جداً.. يعني ماجالكيش سؤال صعب زي الأسئلة اللي عدت عليا .. ماشاء الله مكانتك في القلوب جميلة .. 
أنا هاسألك .. خمس أسئلة .. زي ماهو مكتوب في أول الموضوع خالص .. أما بقى هاسألك ليه .. فدي خليها بيني و بينك ..  ::  


السؤال الأول .. هيبقى سؤال بالبلدي..  ::  

(( كل يوم لما باصحى الصبح .. أفتح عيني على الدنيا .. بأقول لنفسي جملة .. 
اليوم دة .. هو أول يوم في ما تبقى من حياتي ..  و باسأل نفسي السؤال دة .. يا ترى النهاردة هتتقلب صفحة من حياتي و لا هافتح صفحة جديدة؟ ))
إنتي بقى .. أول ما تفتحي عنيكي الصبح .. بتقولي لنفسك إيه ؟ و لو بتسألي نفسك .. بتقوليلها إيه ؟

السؤال التاني .. برضه بالبلدي .. 

كل الأشياء مرسومة على محاور .. المحاور دي اللي هي الأبعاد الثلاثة .. اللي بتخلي الشكل مجسم .. او رياضياً .. محاور x , y , z .. كل ماله أبعاد يقع على محاور .. 
و احنا كمان كبشر..لينا أبعاد .. و محاور أساسية .. أبعاد حياتنا قائمة عليها .. 
فما هي محاور دارية الثلاثة ؟؟ أو دارية .. قائمة على إيه ككل ؟

السؤال الثالث بقى .. ( صعب شوية )

كتبت الأديبة هدى الزيني في كتابها ( يوميات امرأة عربية في باريس ) هذه الجملة : 
(( تمنيت لجظتها ان اعود إلى الوطن أن أبكي عند أقدام وطني .. و أجدد عهد الوفاء له ..))
و سؤالي هو ... 
 على ماذا تحتوي وثيقة عهد الوفاء الذي تود دارية أن تقطعه على نفسها من أجل الوطن ..؟

السؤال الرابع  .. سهل و جميل.. 

مامدى صحة العبارتين  الآتيتين .. و لماذا ؟
(( إن الباحث عن العظمة لا يصل إليها .. لأن العظمة تسعى إلى المخلصين فقط .. ))
(( الإبداع امرأة .. أما العبقرية .. فهي رجل .. ! ))

السؤال الخامس بيقولك  ..  

أكملي الجمل الآتية بما يناسبها ..  (كلمتين على الأكثر)
1 ) أكتر حاجة بأخاف منها في الدنيا هي ............
2 ) (( لو أني أعرف خاتمتي ماكنت بدأت )) قلتها لنفسي لما ...........
3 ) لما باشوف المطر نازل من السما باحس بـ ..........
إنتهت الأسئلة .. 

حبيبتي دارية .. أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق .. 
دمتِ بكل خير.

----------


## daria

> بما انك بتشتكي مالأسئلة العويصة اللي بتتسأل وبما اني مش بعادة بأسأل قد ما باتابع...حاسأل كام سؤال خفاف لطاف ظراف (كبداية)
> 
> لو عزمتك عندي وقلت لك تشربي ايه... حتقولي قهوة ولا شاي ولا حاجة ساقعة؟ ولا شاي أخضر ولا ينسون ولا كاكاو باللبن... ايه يعني اللي بتفضلية... عندنا كله!
> 
> وردتك المفضلة... (وردتي أنا القرنفل)
> 
> لما تيجي تكتبي حاجة بتحبي تستخدمي أي لون؟
> 
> في جورنال أو مجلة متابعها أول بأول؟
> ...


يا حنان .. شكرا
صعبت عليكي وجيبالي اسئلة سهلة ؟؟
قولتلك دي مش سهلة بالدرجة 
دي تفاصيل ...
وتفاصيل بتخليكي تعرفي الشخصية اكتر
ما حنا على كرسي التعارف بقى 


اول سؤال 
حاقولك كوباية شاب بلبن 
الشاي تقيل 
يعني لونه يبقى مش بيج
لا غامق شوية 
وماج كبير ...



وردتي المفضلة 
امممممم 
على عكس ناس كتير مش بحب ريحة الورد البلدي  ::  
بس انا مش متعمقة اوي في الورد   ::  
لكن اول ما اتأكد من نوع ورد معين
اوعدك اقولك

لما تيجي تكتبي حاجة بتستخدمي لون ايه ؟؟
عموما الازرق عندي مفضل جدا 
درجة بقى معينة 
لقيت اسمه
Light blue
باحبه جدا
بيريحني جدااااااااااااا
في هنا يقربله على منتدى مصر اللي انا كاتبة بيه دلوقتي
اسمه
royal blue

جورنال او مجلة متابعاهم ؟؟
هوه انا بحب الاهرام
انتي عارفة بقى عبدالوهاب مطاوع ـرحمه الله ـ وايامنا الحلوة 

لكن مجلات
الشباب برضة احبها   ::  

برنامج تليفزيوني او اذاعي ؟؟
اوبرا بصراحة
برنامج اوبرا وينفري 

مستنية عودتك جدااااااااااا

شكرا يا حنان على وجودك هنا معايا ومحاولتك التعرف بيا اكتر
إيمان

----------


## daria

> أنا جيت تاني يا داريا 
> 
> لقيت الناس سألوا كل حاجة ..............
> 
> متي تشعري بالضعف؟؟؟ و ما هو رد فعلك تجاه هذا الشعور؟؟؟




يا هلا يا بوكي
جيتي وسألتي اخيرا
خوفتيني كتير
لكن طلعتي طيبة واسئلتك 
اممممممممم
في منها طيبة وفي لأ  ::  

المهم 
متى اشعر بالضعف ؟؟
اما حد بحبه اوي يجرحني 
بابقى في منتهى الضعف 

رد فعلي ؟؟
مش بالوم نفسي لأن الضعف شعور انساني عادي
بس تقولي لمين ؟
باخد شوية ردود افعال
ماتشوفيهاش
عدوك يشوفها
باتصرف بقسوة
وبابقي ظاهريا قوية
بس في الحقيقة لو حد خبط فيا غصبن عنه ممكن انهار 
يعني انا شايفة الضعف شعور انساني عادي
بس لو الحد اللى عمل فيا ماعرفش يتعامل مع ضعفي دة صح 
بيضيع نفسه من عندي
وقلبي بيتقفل ناحيته 

فاهماني؟؟

الضعف عندي مقترن اوي بالعجز
بس ساعتها باكبت جوايا
وبابقى بغلي

وغالبا بتكون الاحداث السياسية


> من أو ماذا يبكي إيمان من داخلها ؟؟؟


انا 
اما باعمل حاجة غلط ..
او مافهمش نفسي

حاقولك حاجة
انتي ممكن لو حد ضايقك تقوليله
لو حاجة ضايقتك حتتصرفي
تبعدي .. تتعاملي 
حتتصرفي بقى 

لكن لو انتي ؟؟
حتعملي معاكي ايه
انا بقى بابكي من داخلى  ::  



> يقال ان الأمنية هي وهم و لكن الهدف هو الحقيقة فهل حولتِ أمانيكي إلي أهداف أمام عينك .... 
> 
> و ما هي أهدجافك في الحياة؟؟؟ و هل هي تتغير بتغير الظروف؟؟
> 
> كفاية كده بقي المرة ديه 
> 
> بس إحتمال آجي تاني
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،،





> 


هيا بتتغير بتغير الشخصية معايا
يعني ممكن مثلا زمان كان ليا اهداف شخصية
اتغيرت بشوية نضج
واهداف كانت موجودة اتغيرت بالصدام مع ارض الواقع 
واهداف اتحطت مع تعمقي فيا اكتر
وهكذا يا بوكي


بوكي
ياريتك تيجي تاني
اسألتك خلتني احاول اركز مع نفسي كدة عشان الاقي الاجابة
يمكن اسئلتك المرة دي كانت مع احساسي ودة اسعدني
يمكن لأن ناس كتير شايفة شخصيتي في عقلي
بس انتي سألتي احساسي المرة دي
على الله تكون اجابتي عجبتك وكانت وافية
شكرا على محاولتك التعرف عليا
دمتِ بخير
إيمان

----------


## atefhelal

*عن الإسم داريا Daria .. هو يعنى ملكة (إضافة لما أوضحته داريا) باللغة الفارسية..*


*المصدر : إفتح الرابط المذكور بعد*

http://baby-names.adoption.com/search/Daria.html

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*إيمان على كرسى التعارف
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا*
*تسجيل حضور
وسؤال كده على الماشى*
*هل أنت مسرورة من تفاعل الأعضاء مع موضوعك ممر تل أبيب ونجاحه إلى حد بعيد..أم أنك تحسين أنه قد أوقعك فى مأزق لأن هناك الكثير ممن يطلبون منك أعمالا على نفس المستوى؟*

----------


## R17E

الووو,,,, 

معاكم R17E من القاهرة ...ممكن أشارك ...

طيب ... 

" نحن دائماً نأتي متأخرين في حيـاة من نحب " 
هـل نحن نأتي متأخرين ... لأننا نحبهم ,,,,,,,, أم أننا أحببناهم لأننا أتينا متأخرين ؟



قيل "اذا وجدت أمرأه تكره رجل لدرجة الموت فأعلم انها كانت تحبه لدرجه الموت"

أولاً ما هو الحب ,,, و هل هنـاك إرشادات لإستخدام؟
وهل العبارة بأعلي صحيح ؟؟ 
وهل معناه أن تكون نهايه الحب كراهيه؟؟

سلام مؤقت ... صوت الواجب بينادي... ::  

حتماً سأعود

----------


## حسام عمر

ايمان على كرسى التعارف

ياأهلا وسهلا بيكى


بامانه انا لقيت الاخوه سئلوكى كل الاسئله اللى فى دماغى

ولكن مازل فى الجعبه كام سؤال


اولا  هل تتأثرين بموقف معين من شخص ويصبح تعاملك معه من خلال هذا الموقف ؟؟؟؟


ثانيا هل تجدين نفسك ممن يحسنون تقدير الناس (اى تقيمهم) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثالثا وهو الاهم بالنسبه لى= لو عزمتى حد من المنتدى وانا منهم طبعا ايه اللى حيكون على المائده؟؟؟


كامل تقديرى لكى كأخت فاضله ومثقفه ومميزه


وكامل امانى لكى بالتوفيق فى حياتك

----------


## daria

> *داريا على كرسي التعارف .. ما شاء الله .. أخيرا يا داريا .. نشتغل شغل الاسكندرانية بقى ونركن الصعيدي على جنب .. هههههههههه .. وللا بلاش .. الطيب أحسن*


*

يا اهلا بالصعايدة الاسكندرانية 
والاخ العزيز محمد 
ايوة ........ الطيب طول عمره احسن





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصعيدي
					
				
الحقيقة أن من أحب الأعمال إلى قلبي في المنتدى موضوعك الرائع بعنوان (ممر تل أبيب المصري) قد إيه حسسني بالسعادة إن فيه شباب مازال مهتم بمستقبل البلد .. وبيشغل نفسه بأمور جادة مش تفاهات
وده هيخليني أسألك .. هل لك اهتمامات أو نشاطات داخل الكلية .. مشتركة في أسر نشاط مثلا .. أو اتحاد الطلبة ؟؟


انا مبسوطة جدا
بالكلام دة ..
لكن ماليش اهتمامات او نشاطات 
لأ القسم عندنا ... في شغل كتير عملي 
فمع المجموعة بتاعتي باحس اني كدة شاركت في نشاط الكلية
وكمان بصراحة كل ما اعدي على الجوالة والناس دي والاقيهم بيطبلوا ويغنوا 
ماتشجعش بصراحة
واوال السنة برضة 
سنة اولى كلية 
كنت باعمل تحقيق صحفي عن انتخابات اتحاد الطلبة وكدة 
بصراحة ماحستش اني احب اكون معاهم
فمش عارفة بقى المشكلة مني ولا ايه 
او يمكن هوه في ادااب عين شمس
مش قادرة احدد




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصعيدي
					
				
وكمان سؤال .. معلش أنا ما لحقتش اقرا كل اللي فات فاعذريني لو السؤال مكرر .. مين من الكتاب تحبي تقرأي لهم .. وتفضلي أي برنامج في التليفزيون أو الفضائيات


هوه في جزء بس مكرر الخاص بالتليفزيون او الفضائيات
وان كنت برامج كتير ممكن تشدني 
يعني كنت متابعة قلم رصاص لحمدي قنديل
وكتير من برامج دريم 
وبحب اتابع برضة برامج عائض القرني وطارق السويدان سواء على اقرأ او المجد او ال mbc1
وطبعا عمرو خالد

اما الكتاب
فانا باروح المكتبة بالف على كل الاقسام
واتفرج على الكتب 
يجذبني العنوان او اسم الكاتب او الغلاف 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصعيدي
					
				
كلمة أخيرة .. أشكرك كل الشكر على حسن ظنك بالصعيدي .. وأنت فعلا أهل لكل تقدير واحترام .. وربنا يرزقك التوفيق والنجاح دائما .. تقبلي تحياتي 


*


> 


والله يعني
دي اقل حاجة بجد
واشكرك جدا على مرورك 
رغم انه سريع 
بس معلش عارفة الوقت وضيقه 
ويمكن تقدر تيجي تاني زي مابتمنى

اشكرك 
على محاولتك للتعرف عليا اكتر
إيمان

----------


## daria

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إيمان يا أجمل الهدايا .. إزيك ؟  
> عادةً .. انا مش باسأل .. بس باعدي و أسلم على العضو لو كنت متواجدة في فترة جلوسه على الكرسي .. أتمنى طبعاً إن الكرسي يكون جميل و مريح .. 
> و أنا شايفة إن كل الأسئلة جميلة أوي .. و سهلة جداً.. أو أغلبها سهل جداً.. يعني ماجالكيش سؤال صعب زي الأسئلة اللي عدت عليا .. ماشاء الله مكانتك في القلوب جميلة .. 
> أنا هاسألك .. خمس أسئلة .. زي ماهو مكتوب في أول الموضوع خالص .. أما بقى هاسألك ليه .. فدي خليها بيني و بينك ..  
> .


الحمد لله يا نوفا 
ماشي الحال 
معصورة هنا اهوه 
وقولتيلي جاية ... انبسطت 
قريت الاسئلة انبسطت اكتر  ::  

انا شايفة الاسئلة جميلة برضة 
وشايفة كمان انك يا بنت الناس مخدوعة فيا انا باقولك اهوه  ::  
قولتلي حاجيبلك اسئلة صعبة لمستواكي  ::  

مستوى مين بس يا انفال   ::  
استعنا على الشقا بالله
يارب يا كريم 


[QUOTE=أنفـــــال]

السؤال الأول .. هيبقى سؤال بالبلدي..  ::  

(( كل يوم لما باصحى الصبح .. أفتح عيني على الدنيا .. بأقول لنفسي جملة .. 
اليوم دة .. هو أول يوم في ما تبقى من حياتي ..  و باسأل نفسي السؤال دة .. يا ترى النهاردة هتتقلب صفحة من حياتي و لا هافتح صفحة جديدة؟ ))
إنتي بقى .. أول ما تفتحي عنيكي الصبح .. بتقولي لنفسك إيه ؟ و لو بتسألي نفسك .. بتقوليلها إيه ؟[/[QUOTE]
اولا باقول الدعاء
الحمد لله الذي احيانا بعد ما اماتنا واليه النشور
وبعدها و ـماحدش يحسدني ـ في في العمارة اللى جنبنا ماسورة فيها عش عصافير 
من زماااااااااان 
فأول ما اصحى ساعات اسمع زقزقتها 
بس عموما سواء سمعتها او لأ 
في جملة امريكية كدة شوية بحبها اوي
" يوم جديد ، اي شيء يمكن يحصل "
باحسها بتديني تفاؤل وامل 
بانبسط اما اقولها 
 ::  
[QUOTE=أنفـــــال]

السؤال التاني .. برضه بالبلدي .. 

كل الأشياء مرسومة على محاور .. المحاور دي اللي هي الأبعاد الثلاثة .. اللي بتخلي الشكل مجسم .. او رياضياً .. محاور x , y , z .. كل ماله أبعاد يقع على محاور .. 
و احنا كمان كبشر..لينا أبعاد .. و محاور أساسية .. أبعاد حياتنا قائمة عليها .. 
فما هي محاور دارية الثلاثة ؟؟ أو دارية .. قائمة على إيه ككل ؟
[QUOTE]
هوه بالبلدي اه ..... بس جبار 
وكمان حسسني ان كان المفروض اكمل علمي وادخل هندسة عشان اعرف اجاوب دلوقتي انا بقى    ::  
بدل ما حالتي صعبة كدة  ::  
مش معقولة الاحراج اللى الواحد فيه من ساعة ما قعد على الكرسي
مش اسلوب  ::  
يلا 
اما نجاوب بقى 

اوكي يا ستي 
الحب 
والخيال " الاحلام "
الاخلاص 

[QUOTE=أنفـــــال]
السؤال الثالث بقى .. ( صعب شوية )

كتبت الأديبة هدى الزيني في كتابها ( يوميات امرأة عربية في باريس ) هذه الجملة : 
(( تمنيت لجظتها ان اعود إلى الوطن أن أبكي عند أقدام وطني .. و أجدد عهد الوفاء له ..))
و سؤالي هو ... 
 على ماذا تحتوي وثيقة عهد الوفاء الذي تود دارية أن تقطعه على نفسها من أجل الوطن ..؟

[QUOTE]
بصي يا نوفا 
هوه في حب الوطن ..
حاقولك حاجة .. الله اعلم تعجبك ولا لأ
بس مع احترامي للكاتبة ..
انا يمكن أثر فيا اوي
اغنية جديدة لمغنى جديد
انتي غالبا ماتعرفيهوش اسمه " هيثم شاكر "
حبيت اغنيته " ارمي حمولك عليا .. وانا اشيل عنك شوية "
وانا في الوفاء للوطن .. وكل الحدوتة دي ليا كلام :
انا زمان ماكنتش اعرف يعني ايه وطن وكنت اقول لا عادي انا ممكن اسافر واروح وارجع ومش توحشني
وبصراحة انا لما سافرت العمرة مصر مش وحشتني وانا جوه الحرم
بس بمجرد ما اخرج منه ... انا عايزة ارجع حالا
واول ما محمد اخويا جه خدنا بالعربية من المطار حسيت ساعتها انها كانت  وحشاني
المهم
سيبنا من الحب
نشوف الوفاء 
يمكن يا نوفا عهد الوفاء دة 
بانفذه دلوقتي 
يمكن لسه صغير
يمكن صغير لدرجة انه يادوبك بيمنعني ازعل من نفسي وتقصيري في حق وطني 
لكن مش لدرجة احس اني راضية عن نفسي ناحية وطني 
ومأدية كله ميت فل وعشرة 
بس فيه عهد وفاء 
وفي يقين ان جوايا عهد وفاء
بيجدده كل مرة حد يتخدش فيها  الوطن خدش
كل مرة ابتسم وعارفة زي ما تاكلي حاجة وتقف في زورك
ساعات ابتسامتك برضة تقف على وشك مش تكتمل اما تشوفي جرح جديد في الوطن بيتعرض على شاشة تليفزيون
بيتجدد
وبيتجدد
وونفسي يكبر ويتحقق 
مش جوايا بس
لأ
قدام العالم كله 
وحافضل برضة مش كملته 
ودة مش كلام 
وانتي عارفة  ::  
ومتخافيش انا عندي الوطن كبير ...
والوثيقة كبيرة 
وبتحتوي على كل "خير "  ::  
[QUOTE=أنفـــــال]
السؤال الرابع  .. سهل و جميل.. 

مامدى صحة العبارتين  الآتيتين .. و لماذا ؟
(( إن الباحث عن العظمة لا يصل إليها .. لأن العظمة تسعى إلى المخلصين فقط .. ))
(( الإبداع امرأة .. أما العبقرية .. فهي رجل .. ! ))

[QUOTE]

العبارة الاولى صحيحة جدا
عارفة فكرتني بايه
في رواية هاري بوتر ... الجزء الاول
كان في حجر بيمنح اللى ياخده الخلود
المهم الساحر اللى صمم الحجر عمل فيه حاجة 
اي هيا؟
ان الشخص اللي يلاقيه هوه اللى مجرد عايز يلاقيه مش عايز يستخدمه ..!!
المهم 
بلاش هاري بوتر
خلينا مع انفال 
هيا العظمة فعلا بتروح للشخص ... اما يعمل اعمال عظيمة تخليه عظيم
فالعظمة تجيله
لكن الواحد ميسعاش ليها
ليه ؟؟
عشان كدة
دة تبقى نرجسية ومرض
حد يسعى للعظمة
تؤ
هوه اما يبقى كويس حتجيله 
ربنا يديلوه منها شوية يعني
بس كدة

*العبارة التانية*

ثواني بس
ايه الابداع .. دة إنتاج جديد وغير عادي من فرد
وايه العبقرية ..هيا قوة فكرية فطرية او ذكاء رفيع 
المهم 
انا مش شايفة ان حاجة فيهم على مر التاريخ اختص بيها الرجل دون المرأة او العكس

كمان حاجة غريبة اوي 
دي حتى العبقرية كلمة مؤنثة والابداع مذكر 
ولا اذاكر عربي تاني ؟؟
وكمان حانصحك بقى  ::  
الناس اللي بتكتب العبارات دي مش زي ماانتي فاكره
هما بس شايفين كلامهم يستحق يتسجل والناس تاخد بيهم  ::  
وهوه كلام عادي يعني   :Confused:  
طب حاقولك حاجة
من فترة كنت متضايقة من اصحابي عشان عايزة اخرج وكدة وهما مشغولين
فبعد صبر طويل
قلت خلاص
حاخد بعضي واخرج انا واشوف ايه بيبسطني واعمله وحدي
المهم بعدها بكام يوم
باشيل ورقة نتيجة 
لقيت حكمة كدة
اذا لم يسعدك الاخرين فاسعد نفسك !!   ::  
حاجة كدة
فقولت ايه العبقرية دي 
مانا عارفة
ماقدمتوش جديد يعني   ::  
سيبك طبعا من حِكم النتيجة دي غالبا مكتوبة على القهوة  ::   ::  

عموما انا غالبا بارغي كل دة عشان اداري ان مش فهمت التانية اوي   ::   ::

----------


## totatoty

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخت العزيزه داريه :أنتى طبعا منوره الكرسى 
وانا قلت اجى اسلم عليكى ::   ::

----------


## daria

* نكمل يا انفال
السؤال الخامس


أكملي الجمل الآتية بما يناسبها ..  (كلمتين على الأكثر)
1 ) أكتر حاجة بأخاف منها في الدنيا هي ............ 


انا 

2 ) [((و أني أعرف خاتمتي ماكنت بدأت )) قلتها لنفسي لما .....

دخلت النت 

3 ) لما باشوف المطر نازل من السما باحس بـ ..

خوف من التطهير



إنتهت الأسئلة ..* 

*حبيبتي دارية .. أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق .. 
دمتِ بكل خير*استني بقى بجد :
اشكرك جدا اني كنت الوحيدة اللي جيتي سألتيها
وعلى اهتمامك ومجهودك انك تجيبي اسئلة تكشف جانب خفي مني زي ماقولتيلي " انتي وديدي عصابة وكشفتكم 
ايه ؟ بريئة ؟ تؤتؤتؤ الكلام دة تقوليه في القسم قدام حضرة الضابط .. "
واشكرك اكتر على حبك ليا 
إيمان

----------


## daria

> *عن الإسم داريا Daria .. هو يعنى ملكة (إضافة لما أوضحته داريا) باللغة الفارسية..*
> 
> 
> *المصدر : إفتح الرابط المذكور بعد*
> 
> http://baby-names.adoption.com/search/Daria.html


طيب انا متشكرة جدا جدا على الاضافة  ::   ::   ::  
بس مفيس اسئلة؟؟  ::  
ليه بس
كنت عايزة اسئلة  :Frown:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت الفاضلة إيمان
تلقائيتك وبساطتك وصدقك بالتعبير لايدع عندي ماأود سؤالك عنه .....

حضرت لأسجل إعجابي بشخصيتك التي تسبق عمرك بالكثير من السنوات ، ولأدعو لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق أمانيك وأحلامك جميعها بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى ...
ولأهديك هذه الوردة
 :f2: 
دمت بخير وصدق وسعادة

----------


## daria

> *إيمان على كرسى التعارف
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا*
> *تسجيل حضور
> وسؤال كده على الماشى*
> *هل أنت مسرورة من تفاعل الأعضاء مع موضوعك ممر تل أبيب ونجاحه إلى حد بعيد..أم أنك تحسين أنه قد أوقعك فى مأزق لأن هناك الكثير ممن يطلبون منك أعمالا على نفس المستوى؟*


اخي العزيز جدا 
أحمد ناصر 
كنت حازعل اوي لو ماكنتش جيت 

تسجيل حضورك اسعدني 


الاجابة بقى :
عارف يا احمد كل ما حد يقولي ان الموضوع دة كان حلو وكدة 
اخاف
اه والله بجد 
لأن دة بيخليني احس ان ممكن يكون الموضوع دة كان كدة وخلاص 
يعني مرة وخلاص لكن مش موهبة ثابتة موجودة عندي على طول

وانا نفسي يكون كل اعمالى مستواهم حلو 
دة اكيد يعني 
بس اعمل ايه يا احمد ؟؟
هوه دة السؤال اللى محيرني
انا افتكرت كتير لحظة ما كتبت الموضوع دة
وافتكر اني قبله حسيت بحيرة ليه الناس كلها جايين على الشباب بالقسوة دي 
وكتبت ساعتها الموضوع بدون اي تفكير 
يعني هوه الموضوع اتكتب لوحده 
حتى كان اول مرة اكتب بالعامية 

مش عارفة يا احمد ..
اسألك انا بقى تفتكر موضوع تل ابيب كان مرة وعدت ولا انا اقدر اكتب حاجة في مستواه تاني وعندي موهبة حقيقية؟؟


احمد
اتمنى والله من قلبي ترجع باسئلة تاني 
واشكرك جدا جدا جدا على الحضور
دمت اخا عزيزا
إيمان

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم

اهلا بالاخت العزيز ايمان على كرسى الاعتراف وليس التعارف  

اردى فى ردودك الطيبه والبساطه والتلقائيه اذا ليس غريب عليكى حب وتكريم الاعضاء لكى

لى سؤال واحد اختى العزيزة 

هل كنتى تتمنى ان تصبحى شخصيه اخرى ومختلفه غير شخصيتك الحاليه ؟ 

كفايه سؤال واحد علشان ما تتعبيش 

سعدنا بتواجدك واختيارك الجميل على كرسى التعارف 

تحياتى*

----------


## daria

> الووو,,,, 
> 
> معاكم R17E من القاهرة ...ممكن أشارك ...
> 
> طيب ...


اهلااااااااااااااااااان 
فينك يا طيب ؟؟
مفيش في المنتدى غير قاعة السياسة ولا ايه 

طب والله ميرسي انك سيبتها شوية وجيت تسألني
ولو اني اما قريت الاسئلة شكيت في نيتك !!  ::  
انت متأكد ان الاسئلة دي للاجابة ؟؟  ::  
قابلة للاجابة يعني
وانا اللي اتنمردت على اسئلة انفال  ::  
استاهل صحيح  ::  





> " نحن دائماً نأتي متأخرين في حيـاة من نحب " 
> هـل نحن نأتي متأخرين ... لأننا نحبهم ,,,,,,,, أم أننا أحببناهم لأننا أتينا متأخرين ؟


والله يا م/ محمد ..
اكدب عليك لو قلتلك اني موافقة على حكاية " دائما " دي 
وابقى كدابة اكتر لو قلتلك اني حسيت بمعنى الجملة   ::  

طب مفيش خيارات؟
يعني استبدله بسؤال تاني  ::  
يا محمد دة سؤال صعب اوي  :Frown:  



> قيل "اذا وجدت أمرأه تكره رجل لدرجة الموت فأعلم انها كانت تحبه لدرجه الموت"
> 
> أولاً ما هو الحب ,,, و هل هنـاك إرشادات لإستخدام؟


الحب :
هوه انا كان الموضوع حيبقى بالنسبة لي اسهل لو كنت حسيته " الحب المذكور في العبارة "

لكن هوه واضح انه مشاعر حلوة اوي
ولكن بالنسبة لي الحب الابدي بجد
هوه لما اتنين يراعو ربنا في حبهم بحيث يدخلوا الجنة سوا
وساعتاه يكون الخلود
والحب الابدي فعلا

ارشادات استخدام:
متهيألى لأ ..
الحب تجربة فردية الى حد كبير
يعني كل واحد وارشادات استخدامه  ::  



> وهل العبارة بأعلي صحيح ؟؟ 
> وهل معناه أن تكون نهايه الحب كراهيه؟؟
> 
> سلام مؤقت ... صوت الواجب بينادي... 
> 
> حتماً سأعود


اه يا محمد ...
صحيح
يمكن لأن المرأة بطبعها معقدة شوية

واقصدش معقدة بالمعنى السائد
لأ بس في حاجة بتكون بسيطة وفي حاجة معقدة
هي غالبا المرأة كشخصية  معقدة شوية

وكمان مش حتتجرح من حد اوي غير لما تكون بتحبه

ففعلا لو حبت اوي
ممكن " من عمايله طبعا " تكرهه  جدا

لا مش معناه ان نهاية الحب كراهية
هيا ساعات تبقى نهايته كراهية
"انت دايما مش بتحب تفاؤلي  ::   "
بس دة مش معناه بقى ان الحب نهايته كره وبنييجي متأخر في حياة من  نحب 
ليه كدة التشاؤم دة  ::  


قولتلي حتما سأعود
حاستنى عودتك
باسئة سهلة 
زي واحة الاعضاء
فاكرها؟

حاستناك ضروري ترجعي
اسئلتك مختلفة جدا 
حققت تميز يعني
شكرا على الاسئلة ومحاولتك التعرف بيا
إيمان

----------


## شاهين

السلام عليكم اخت داريا او ايمان 
ما هو مواصفات العريس المنتظر؟  ::  
لا مؤاخذة خدت السؤال ع الطاير بدون استئذان  ::

----------


## daria

> *ايمان على كرسى التعارف
> 
> ياأهلا وسهلا بيكى
> 
> 
> بامانه انا لقيت الاخوه سئلوكى كل الاسئله اللى فى دماغى
> 
> ولكن مازل فى الجعبه كام سؤال*


والله يا حسام انت اللى اهلا وسهلا بيك جدا
وكويس انك سألت ..
كنت حازعل لو مسألتش
يلا بقى على الاسئلة 



> *اولا  هل تتأثرين بموقف معين من شخص ويصبح تعاملك معه من خلال هذا الموقف ؟؟؟؟*


لا يا حسام
انا آخد عنه انطباع ويفضل الانطباع دة في دماغي 
لكن ان تعاملى معاه كله يبقى على اساس موقف لأ
باحس كدة اظلمه 
ولا ايه رأيك؟؟
هوه في ناس تقول الانسان موقف 
ودة تمام
كبداية 
يديك بداية الموقف دة ...
لكن لو الموقف اليتيم دة غير التاريخ بتاعه كله
دة بقى محتاج منك تركيز معاه وتديله كام فرصة ومش تتسرع قبل ما تحكم عليه 


> *ثانيا هل تجدين نفسك ممن يحسنون تقدير الناس (اى تقيمهم) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


كإحساس اه
يعني احس الشخص دة من جوه ايه
لكن عموما كتقييم لأ

ناقصني شوية حاجات  


> *ثالثا وهو الاهم بالنسبه لى= لو عزمتى حد من المنتدى وانا منهم طبعا ايه اللى حيكون على المائده؟؟؟*


ودة السؤال اللى شغل بالي برضة  ::  

والله يا حسام انت تنور يعني 
بس من حبي ليكم حاجيب دليفري

ولو اصريتوا نعمل اكل بقي

فبص بقي
الصراحة حلوة
انا مش باعرف اطبخ 
اه انا كدة في خطر  ::  
وزي ما محمد اخويا بيقولي ..
عيب عليكي  ::   ::   :good:  
بس عشان مش تزعلوا 
وعشان انا زي ما قلت مرارا وتكرارا عندي استعداد بس مش لاقية اللى يوجهني  ::  

حاعمل اكلة انا بارعة فيها  ::  
وهيا مكرونة وبانية
او وبوفتيك

وسلطات بقى وبطاطس 
وايس كريم  :good:  

و  ::  
و   ::  
خلاص مش نافع بقى
حاخلي ماما تعمل محشي  

ها؟
كدة تمام ؟؟
احنا شراقوة  
اه 
ملحوظة :محمد اخويا حيقولي نقضيها كشري  ::   ::  

بس بقى عشان غلاوتكم 
انا باعمل ايس كريم حلو والله  
وعملت مرة تورتة وكانت ناجحة جدا  ::  
تمام ولا ايه؟  ::  



> كامل تقديرى لكى كأخت فاضله ومثقفه ومميزه
> 
> 
> وكامل امانى لكى بالتوفيق فى حياتك


الله يخليك يا حسام
انت اللى اهل لكل تقدير واحترام
وشكرا على ثنائك 
وشكرا اصلا على الاسئلة ومحاولتك للتعرف بيا

----------


## وردة النيل

::   ::   ::   :: السلام عليكى يا ايمان على فكرة بجد والله انا بحبك جدا بالرغم انى معرفتكيش عن قرب بس من المرات القليله قدرت اعرفك اوىما شا ء الله عليكى محبوبه من الكل وهذا من حب الله انا بجد مش عارفه اسلك ايه بس ممكن اسلك سوال واحد دلوقتى كدةهل انت حاسه انك من الزمن ده ولامن زمن تانى انتهى اوبمعنى كنت تحبى لو خيرتى انك تعيش الزمن ده ولا زمن تانى ويا ريات تعللى السبب ده سوال كدة سهل هحاول اعصردماغى واجيبلك شويه اسئله صعبه ان شاء الله من اخنك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله ::   ::   ::

----------


## وردة النيل

::   ::   ::   :: السلام عليكى يا ايمان على فكرة بجد والله انا بحبك جدا بالرغم انى معرفتكيش عن قرب بس من المرات القليله قدرت اعرفك اوىما شا ء الله عليكى محبوبه من الكل وهذا من حب الله انا بجد مش عارفه اسلك ايه بس ممكن اسلك سوال واحد دلوقتى كدةهل انت حاسه انك من الزمن ده ولامن زمن تانى انتهى اوبمعنى كنت تحبى لو خيرتى انك تعيش الزمن ده ولا زمن تانى ويا ريات تعللى السبب ده سوال كدة سهل هحاول اعصردماغى واجيبلك شويه اسئله صعبه ان شاء الله من اخنك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله ::   ::   ::

----------


## بسيط

السلام عليكم

الموضوع جميل والاسأله اجمل 

الله يكون فى عونك يا ايمان 

أبتدى اهو  ::  

متى تكره إيمان إيمان ............ومتى تحبها ؟؟؟


اكيد العمرة غيرت من شخصيتك كتير .....ما هو ؟وهل راضيه عن التغير ؟

----------


## daria

> الأخت الفاضلة إيمان
> تلقائيتك وبساطتك وصدقك بالتعبير لايدع عندي ماأود سؤالك عنه .....
> 
> حضرت لأسجل إعجابي بشخصيتك التي تسبق عمرك بالكثير من السنوات ، ولأدعو لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق أمانيك وأحلامك جميعها بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى ...
> ولأهديك هذه الوردة
> 
> دمت بخير وصدق وسعادة


الاخ العزيز دراجون شادو
أشكرك على كلماتك في حقي
ليتني أستحقها 

وأقدر كثيرا كلماتك ..

أسعدتني فعلا 
وحق الشكر كثيرا  ... لذا أشكرك بقدر سعادتي بكلماتك ...

كثير علي ما كتبت
صدقني ...

ودمت بكل ود وتقدير 
دائما
إيمان  ::   ::

----------


## daria

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> اهلا بالاخت العزيز ايمان على كرسى الاعتراف وليس التعارف  
> 
> اردى فى ردودك الطيبه والبساطه والتلقائيه اذا ليس غريب عليكى حب وتكريم الاعضاء لكى
> 
> لى سؤال واحد اختى العزيزة 
> 
> هل كنتى تتمنى ان تصبحى شخصيه اخرى ومختلفه غير شخصيتك الحاليه ؟ 
> ...


اهلا اهلا 
ازيك ؟؟
اااه اعتراف 
كنت عارفة كدة
وبيقولولي تعارف  ::  
فعلا هوه اعتراف 
وحامضي في الاخر  ::  

انا طيبة وبسيطة وتلقائية؟؟ ::  
والله يعني دوت من ذوقك 
شكرا جدا 
 ::   :: 

سؤال واحد  بس ؟؟
عرفت بقى مين الطيب ؟؟
انت اللى طيب اهوه

هل كنتى تتمنى ان تصبحى شخصيه اخرى ومختلفه غير شخصيتك الحاليه ؟

عارف يا محمود 
اول ما قرأت سؤالك ... عرفت انه من الاسئلة التى تروق لى جدا  ::   ::  
وحسيت ساعتها اول ما قراته انه سؤال جميل اوي 
ومازلت عند إحساسي بس مش عارفة اجاوبك بإيه
لأن يمكن إجابتي تبان مثالية شوية 
بس هي دي الاجابة الحقيقية  ::  

هوه يا محمود كان نفسي اكون شخصية مختلفة فعلا 
يمكن بنت اقل حساسية 
ويمكن كان نفسي اكون شخصية ناجحة اكتر 
بص 
سيبك من الصفات 
كان نفسي اوي اكون  صاحبة قضية بجد
مش لازم نظام بقى حقوق المرأة وكدة
القضايا كتير 
بس كان نفسي اكون مش عادية
بدل ما انا بنت عادية ... عايشة حياة عادية 
فاهمني ؟
لأ كان نفسي في شخصية غيري 
واكي كان حتبقى حياتها غير حياتي دلوقتي 
وهوه دة اللى ساعات احطه في قصصي   ::  
لما ازهق مني 
واتمرد على شخصيتي 
احط شخصية تانية خالص لبنت تانية خالص عايشة حياة تانية 
جربت احط مرة صحفية 
ومرة "بس دي مش نزلت المنتدى " دكتورة نفسية 
ومرة  ومرة    ::  

بس اللى نفسي فيه بجد تكون الشخصية التانية قابلة التحقيق
واقدر اوصلها 
نفسي اوي  ::  



بس يا محمود
اتمنى تكون اجابتي كانت وافية 
وثق اني لو حبست اضيف حارجع واضيف

ولو ان خلاص قدامي يادوبك يومين 
 ::  
شكرا على اسئلتك ومحاولتك التعرف بيا
دمت بخير
إيمان

----------


## ابن البلد

الأسئلة  :4: 
من هم أصدقائك بالمنتدى ؟
من هم من قابلتيهم ورأيتهم شخصيا ؟
ما هي توقعاتك لموقع ومنتديات أبناء مصر ؟

----------


## daria

> السلام عليكم اخت داريا او ايمان 
> ما هو مواصفات العريس المنتظر؟  
> لا مؤاخذة خدت السؤال ع الطاير بدون استئذان


اهلا يا شاهين 

سؤالك مش عارفة والله اقولك عليه إجابة ايه
هوه محرج ولا انا بس اللى حاسة بكدة  ::  
بس 
هيا داليا كانت سألتني عن مواصفات فتى إحلامي .... متهيألى قريبة من سؤالك
وحاعيدلك نفس الكلام
عن التدين والطموح والشخصية المرحة الهادئة 
والتوافق في المستوى سواء اجتماعي او مادي او علمي 

وطبعا الحب والتفاهم 


حلوة المواصفات 
لو عندك اسئلة تانية اهلا وسهلا بيك اي وقت
وشكرا على سؤالك ومحاولتك التعرف بيا
إيمان

----------


## daria

> **3*   السلام عليكى يا ايمان على فكرة بجد والله انا بحبك جدا بالرغم انى معرفتكيش عن قرب بس من المرات القليله قدرت اعرفك اوىما شا ء الله عليكى محبوبه من الكل وهذا من حب الله انا بجد*


يا وردة انا بحبك اكتر 
انتي من الاعضاء اللى لما باشوف اسمهم بانبسط بتواجدهم
وان كنت اعتب عليكي شوية
ياريت تتواجدي اكتر 
وياريت يا وردة يكون ربنا بيحبني 
ياريت 


> *مش عارفه اسلك ايه بس ممكن اسلك سوال واحد دلوقتى كدةهل انت حاسه انك من الزمن ده ولامن زمن تانى انتهى اوبمعنى كنت تحبى لو خيرتى انك تعيش الزمن ده ولا زمن تانى ويا ريات تعللى السبب ده سوال كدة سهل هحاول اعصردماغى واجيبلك شويه اسئله صعبه ان شاء الله من اخنك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله*


انا بقى عايزة اقولك اني مش عارفة
يعني بصي مش قادرة اقولك سؤالك اد ايه عجبني 
ويمكن من الاكتر الاسئلة اللى حبيتها جدا جدا جدا جدا   :: 
مش عارفة اقفش سبب محدد 
هيا الاسباب كتير
بس سؤالك قريته امبارح بليل
رحت الكلية النهاردة وراجعة جري عشان ارد عليه 
فضل معلق في دماغي لأني حبيته  ::  


حاقولك بقى يا وردة
طبعا قدر الله وماشاء فعل
بس مين يحب ييجي في زمننا دلوقتي؟
على المستوى السياسي
زي مانتي شايفة
طب علمي  ......... طب مادي 
طب على مستوى الكرامة " اصل دي مستوى لوحدها "  ::  

مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
بصي انا رافضة جدا ان الناس تقول زمان كانت الناس كويسة 
لا مش زمان كانوا كويسين ودلوقتي لأ
من ايام زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وقابيل قتل هابيل 
ولسه القتل شغال لغاية دلوقتي
واخ بيقتل اخوه

يعني من وجهة نظري ..  :Confused:  
ان زماننا زي اي زمن فيه الوحش وفيه الحلو 
يمكن كل مدى بيزيد الوحش .... بس لسه الحلو موجود 


المهم بقى 
اما لو كنت اتخيرت 
طبعا كلنا نفسنا نكون جنب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
بس طبعا بعد الزمن دة 

كنت احب اوي ابقى في زمن الاندلس 
وطبعا مش بعد كلفة البنزين وآلة الزمن وكل دة حاروح ابقى ايه بقى ؟  ::  
طبعا اميرة اندلسية   ::  
طب لو كنت اتولدت فيه اصلا
برضة حابقى كدة
احنا بنهرج ولا ايه  ::  
وقت ما كان المسلمين هما اسياد العالم " كما قرأت "
وهما فعلا مركز العلوم والتكنولوجيا 
وقت ما احنا اللى اخترعنا "الروب " اللى بيلبسه الجامعيين الخرييجين
ووقت ووقت 


في بقى زمن تاني ...
نفسي اروحه لأن ماحدش قدر يرضي كل فضولي عنه
وماحدش عرف يبرر لي حبي للزمن جدا
وهو حرب 73 
مش عارفة يا وردة 
حتى كنت كتبت مرة في مشاركة مسرحية عن حرب اكتوبر 
بس المهم  ::  
اني بحب جدا الفترة دي 
مش بس بحبها لأنها فترة انتصار وكل المصريين حقهم يحبوها  ::  
طبيعي يعني  ::  
بس معرفش بحبها زيادة عن اللزوم 
كدة بقى
ماعرفش  ::  




بصي بقى يا وردة ...
انا حازعل منك جداااااااااااااااااا لوماجتيش تاني بأسئلة تانية
سؤالك هايل 
عايزة تاني
ويا حبيبتي أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه  ::  
وجمعنا سوا في الجنة 
وأظلنا يوم لا ظل الا ظله
دمتِ بحب
مستنياكي :Love:  
أشكرك على السؤال ومحاولتك التعرف بيا
إيمان

----------


## بنت مصر

داريا الغالية ازيك وايه أخبارك

انا رجعت لك تاني يا حبيبتي عشان اسألك بعض الاسئلة واتمنى انها ما تكونش رخمة

1- حكمة تؤمني بها وتعتبريها منهجك في الحياة
2- هل تحبي انك تشاركي في الانتخابات ؟
3- صفة  من صفاتك تتمني التخلص منها
4- شرط اساسي أساسي تبحثين عنه  في زوج المستقبل



كفاية كده عشان ما أزهقكيش


وتقبلي كل الحب


بسنت

----------


## daria

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الموضوع جميل والاسأله اجمل 
> 
> الله يكون فى عونك يا ايمان*




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انت الاجمل
واللهم امين
شكرا لك*




> *أبتدى اهو  
> 
> متى تكره إيمان إيمان ............ومتى تحبها ؟؟؟*


*بكرهها اما مش تنفذ اللى قولنا عليه
ضعف الارداة بقى 
وباكرهها لما يبقى ساعات اصرارها غلط 
يعني خلاص لا جدوى منه ..... بيبقى عند بقى 

باكرهها لما تبقى كسولة " دي مشكلة " 

بس بصراحة اكتر حاجة بكرهها فيها
بجد والله
ااما تعصي ربنا 

بس بارجع احبني تاني
غلط اكرهني  

وبحب إيمان بقى اما تعمل خير
واما تبقي حنينة على الناس وتتعامل بما يرضى الله
بحبها كمان كل مرة تتمالك اعصابها اما والديها يضايقوها " انا عصبية الى حد كبير بس طبعا لغاية الوالدين وعصبيتي على نفسي بقى مينفعش عليهم "
بحبها اما تثبت قدام فتنة 
يعنبي بحبها كتير بصراحة
وبحاول اشجعها شوية* 





> *اكيد العمرة غيرت من شخصيتك كتير .....ما هو ؟وهل راضيه عن التغير* ؟





> 


*هيا غيرت فيا حااجات بس معظمها ان لم يكن كلها دينية شوية
بس بتصلح في الحياة عموما
يعني بقيت بصراحة أحب ربنا أكتر
لأني دعوت هناك كذا دعوة والحمد لله استجيبت
بقيت بصراحة زاهدة في الدنيا اكتر اما رجعت
بقيت اصبررررررر
وبقيت متسامحة
ولما شوفت هناك كذا جنسية عربية او غير عربية بس مسلمين
حسيت بالانتماء الاجمل والاصح 


وانا بصراحة مش راضية عن التغيير دة
كان نفسي يبقى اكتر
وكنت متوقعة اكتر
بس ان شاء الله ربنا يمد في العمر لغاية السنة الجاية 
حاروح تاني ان شاء الله*


*سؤال
:
هوه انت كان اسمك طالب علم ؟

واشكرك جدا على اسئلتك ومحاولتك التعرف بيا
دمت بخير
إيمان*

----------


## daria

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
الأسئلة 
من هم أصدقائك بالمنتدى ؟
من هم من قابلتيهم ورأيتهم شخصيا ؟
ما هي توقعاتك لموقع ومنتديات أبناء مصر ؟


ياااااااااااه
المشرف العام عندنا
وماحدش قدنا 
 
منور يا أحمد

الاجوبة 


اصدقائي :

كتير بصراحة 
في اصدقاء ممكن اراسلهم على الرسائل الخاصة 
بسنت 
فاضل 
احمد ناصر 
عبدو باشا

وهناك اعضاء اعتبرهم اصدقائي ... رغم مقابلتنا القليلة 
الصعيدي
لميس الامام
م/ على درويش
بحر الاسكندرية 


وفي بقى اصدقائي اللى علاقتي بيهم اكتر من الرسائل الخاصة  ... حبايبي طبعا 

حلا 
الدكتورة نسيبة
بوكي بوكي
أوشا
ديدي
ميس نور

أم أحمد
بسمة امل
نعناعة
حنان
باشمهندسة عسولة

وتقدر تحط أنفال في فئة لوحدها

وكمان عندي اصدقاء كتير
بس مش باقول عنهم عشان الحسد

حاكمل بكرة*

----------


## sea_wolf

*اهلا بيكى نورتينا يا اختنا الصغيرة 
معلش انا جيت متاخر  علشان كدة مش هسئل كتير 


هو سؤال واحد وبس 
  لو كان فى اله زمان وممكن تنتقلى فى اى زمان وتعيشى فيه ......................... هتختارى اى عصر وتعيشى فيه ؟ وليه ؟*

----------


## وردة النيل

::   ::  عودتى يا ايمان وحشتنى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والله انت افحمتنى باجابتك غن السؤال والاجابه متتطلعش اللى من عقل واعى ماشاء الله عليكى بجد ماشاء الله ونقول ::  يا هادى يا رب الاسئلهكنت ::   ::   تحبى تكونى مكان من الصحابيات او مين الشخصيه النسائيه على ايام الرسول اللى بتعتبريها قدوة ومثل اهلى يحتذى به وكمان الصحابى  عرفى شخصيتك فى كلمات من كل النواحى  ::  وقوولى مذا تعنى لك هذا الكلمات الصداقه           ::                الحب                   ::       التفائل        ::       والفرق بين انك يكون عندك كرامه  ::  اوتكونى مغرورة  ::  والثقه بالنفس         ::         الحياة                ::                      الاخرة              ::            ضحكت طفل صغير        ::              بكاء رجل كبير او ام         ::   ::               الحنان           ::             القسوة             ::          الطيبه              *6           الساذجه وكفايه عليكى كدة انا حاسه انى اثقلت عليكىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ::   ::  مع السلامه من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله ::   ::   ::

----------


## daria

> الأسئلة 
> من هم أصدقائك بالمنتدى ؟
> من هم من قابلتيهم ورأيتهم شخصيا ؟
> ما هي توقعاتك لموقع ومنتديات أبناء مصر ؟


نكمل يا أحمد وانا لسه سعيدة جدا بوجودك والله 
*من هم من قابلتيهم ورأيتهم شخصيا* 

دول للاسف قليل يا أحمد
يعني قابلت "مي " لوست 
ودة لأنها معايا في الكلية فالموضوع سهل جدا

ولما نزل د. سلطان مصر شوفته وكان موجود شودي وأشجان الليل وجنان الفردوس 
اينعم قعدنا بالضبط نص ساعة 
بس كانت جميلة جدا جدا 
وقابليت ايمي ميشو لو كنت فاكرها 

بس دول للاسف
 :Frown:  

*ما هي توقعاتك لموقع ومنتديات أبناء مصر ؟*

هوه انا بحب المنتدى والمنتدى حلو اكيد اتوقعله كل خير
بس كل خوفي ان لاي سبب من الاسباب راحت مننا روح الاخوة حيكون الموقع والمنتديات اقل من ناس تانية
ودة لأن في كم حاجة في المنتدى
لو تسمحلي اقولهم :
يمكن احنا هنا مش منتدى اسلامي ... لكن بيغلب علينا الطابع الاسلامي 
فلذلك مثلا احنا عندنا تقصير في حتة الفن والافلام والحواديت دي 
في نفس الوقت اللى احنا مش الطابع الاسلامي دة مأثر فنعتبر منتدى اسلامي وعندنا قسم اسلامي جامد جدا برضة على مستوى منتديات كتير

فاهم ما يميز منتدى ابناء مصر روح الاخوة وكأننا بيت واحد بس نفسي برضة نبقى بعيدا عن الموضوع احنا منتدى كويس جدا
في نفس الوقت اللى الميزة دي لازم نفضل محافظين عليها كويس

انت قولت توقعاتك لموقع ومنتديات ابناء مصر 
انا كنت ضامة صوتي لصوتك اوي في زيارة معرض الصور وغيره
الموقع عموما احب يكون عليه زيارة اكتر 

انا على فكرة مش عارفة بالضبط تقصد ايه بالتوقعات
بس حاولت ادور حوالين السؤال يمكن تيجي معايا الاجابة
ولو حسيت اني مش جاوبت حلو
قولي السؤال بصيغة تانية " معلش اختك الصغيرة وعلى قدي " 
وانا تحت امرك اجاوب فورا
نورتني يا أحمد
حسستني بأني على كرسي التعارف رسمي 
وانت قبل كدة حاجة باعبترك اخ جدع " خصوصا من كلام محمد اخويا عليك " ::  
شكرا على اسئلتك ومحاولتك التعرف بيا 
إيمان

----------


## daria

> داريا الغالية ازيك وايه أخبارك
> 
> انا رجعت لك تاني يا حبيبتي عشان اسألك بعض الاسئلة واتمنى انها ما تكونش رخمة
> 
> 1- حكمة تؤمني بها وتعتبريها منهجك في الحياة


بسنتوت
اهلا بيكي يا قمري هنا في المنتدى 
منورة

بصراحة يا بسنت
انا الحكم ممكن تعجبني ... 
واحسها فعلا لخصت ليا
حاجات كتير وخبرات حلوة

لكن مش مؤمنة بيهم ..
كتير احسهم نسبيين
لكن بحب حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام " احفظ الله يحفظك ... "
بحبه جدا
ونفسي اوصل لمرحلة اني باعمل بيه تمام نفسي اوي يا بسنتوت



> 2- هل تحبي انك تشاركي في الانتخابات ؟


والله يا بسنت كنت ناوية 
خصوصا ان في شيت العلاقات العامة كان مطلوب مننا متابعتها
وبعدين حصلت كذا حاجة لخبطت الدنيا وولا تابعت وولا انتخبت 
 :Frown:  


> 3- صفة  من صفاتك تتمني التخلص منها


هوه يا بسنت 
الاحلام والخيال واني اكون حالمة شيء كويس
المش كويس اما الواحد يبقى زيادة عن اللزوم
انا زيادة عن اللزوم
لو ابقى في العادي او الصحي او السوي يبقى كويس اوي
اما لو صفة عايزة اشيلها خالص
فالعصبية 


> 4- شرط اساسي أساسي تبحثين عنه  في زوج المستقبل
> 
> 
> 
> كفاية كده عشان ما أزهقكيش
> 
> 
> وتقبلي كل الحب
> 
> ...


سؤالك يا بسنتوت يخليني افكر طويلا
ياترى ليه انتي تالت حد يسألني السؤال دة
1_انا قولت اني محتاجة عريس   ::   ::  
2_ مهم للدرجة دي مواصفاته  ::  
3_ماحدش بيقرا الصفحات الاولى  ::  


بس عشان انتي بسنت حاجاوب عليكي برضة

الاحتواء
 ::  
يا حبي  انتي عمرك ما تزهقيني 
ولولا ان النهاردة اخر يوم كنت قوتلك تعالى تاني

شكرا يا بسنت جدا على اسئلتك ومحاولتك التعرف بيا اكتر
بحبك جدا
إيمان

----------


## عـزالديـن

*مرور وقراءة وتسجيل حضور

ليس عندى أسئلة بعد هذا السيل الجارف من الأسئلة التى أمطرك بها الأخوة والأخوات 

أتيت لأدعو لكى بالتوفيق ودوام النجاح والتميز

مع وافر إحترامى وتقديرى*

----------


## daria

> *اهلا بيكى نورتينا يا اختنا الصغيرة 
> معلش انا جيت متاخر  علشان كدة مش هسئل كتير 
> 
> 
> هو سؤال واحد وبس 
>   لو كان فى اله زمان وممكن تنتقلى فى اى زمان وتعيشى فيه ......................... هتختارى اى عصر وتعيشى فيه ؟ وليه ؟*



يا محمد مش مهم انك تيجي متأخر
بس كان المهم تقرا اللى فات

حط نفسك في موقفي دلوقتي
استنيت انك تيجي تسلم يعني حتى
واخر ما جيت جي تقولي سؤالى اتسألته وجاوبته
ويا خسارة النهاردة اخر يوم

على فكرة انا زعلانة جدا دلوقتي
كان نفسي تيجي باسئلة كتير واجاوب عليها   :Frown:  

عموما انا مش حازعل منك يمكن وقتك كان ضيق ومفيش وقت تقرا اللى فات وكان الاهم انك تسأل
ولا يهمك
كفاية سجلت حضور
ميرسي يا محمد على مرورك
إيمان  ::  


بس برضة لازم اجاوب عليك 
اي حد نورني وجه وسألني لازم اجاوب عليه

لما يكون محمد ... اخويا الكبير
لازم اجاوب برضة

كان نفسي يا محمد اكون في العصر الاندلسي
عشان اشهد على عزة المسلمين
وكرامتهم

ولما اضاءوا الدنيا بنور العلم 

وكان نفسي اكون في 73 
مش بس لحبي الشديد للوقت دة
لأ
ولسبب مش عارفاه
او بمعنى اصح مش قادرة افسره
بس نفسي اوي اكون هناك
عشان اشوفها
بنفسي الحرب دي واعيشها 
بس كدة
 ::

----------


## daria

> عودتى يا ايمان وحشتنى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والله انت افحمتنى باجابتك غن السؤال والاجابه متتطلعش اللى من عقل واعى ماشاء الله عليكى بجد ماشاء الله ونقول يا هادى يا رب الاسئلهكنت   تحبى تكونى مكان من الصحابيات او مين الشخصيه النسائيه على ايام الرسول اللى بتعتبريها قدوة ومثل اهلى يحتذى به وكمان الصحابى  عرفى شخصيتك فى كلمات من كل النواحى  وقوولى مذا تعنى لك هذا الكلمات الصداقه                         الحب                        التفائل             والفرق بين انك يكون عندك كرامه  اوتكونى مغرورة  والثقه بالنفس                الحياة                                    الاخرة                        ضحكت طفل صغير                    بكاء رجل كبير او ام                       الحنان                      القسوة                     الطيبه              *6           الساذجه وكفايه عليكى كدة انا حاسه انى اثقلت عليكىىىىىىىىىىىىى   مع السلامه من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله


يا وردة افحمتك ايه بس  ::  
انتي اللي سؤالك كان حلو
لازم اي حد يجاوب عليه حلو طبعا   ::  

بس واضح انك تحمستي جدا
كل دي اسئلة  ::  

السيدة خديجة يا وردة  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وها أنا قد عدت ثانية أختى الكريمه إيمان ... معتذرا ...ومشفقا عليكِ .. من هذا الزخم الهائل من الاسئله التى طرحت عليكِ 

وحقيقة .. كنت أتمنى أن اناقشك فى بعض  إجاباتك ها هنا .. ولكن الوقت.. وضيقه.. لا يسعفونى مطلقا لهذا الان .. ولكن كل ما أستطيع اللحاق به الان هو طرح تلك الاسئله القادمه عليكِ  والتى أخصك بثلاثه منها  قد حضرتهم لكِ خصيصا .. داعيا الله ان تحوز إعجابك



1- كيف كانت  الطفله  داريا ... هلا حدثتينا أختاه عن بعض من ملامح طفولتك ((هل كنتِ هادئه .. شقيه ...  فضوليه .. تبكين كثيرا .. ماهى الألعاب التى كنتِ تفضليها ..و.. و.. و إلخ  .. أى كل ما يخطر على بالك من تفاصيل حول طفولة داريا))؟




2-كيف تتحدثين عن منتدى أبناء مصر فى حياتك الواقعيه (( أخص بالذكر حديثك عنه بالمنزل والكليه ومع أصدقائك المقربين))  فماذا تقولين حوله .. وما هى انطباعات من حولك عندما تتحدثين عنه  ... وهل للمنتدى تأثير ملموس على حياتك الخاصه...؟



3-  خمسه راحه بعد سؤالين يقطعوا النفس .. عرفى لنا إيمان فى خمس صفات أو كلمات؟




4- لماذا كان إختيارك لقسم العلاقات العامه كقسم للتخصص بالكليه ...رغم موهبتك الادبيه المتوهجه؟


وأخيرا..............

5- سؤال تقليدى وخفيف سالته للجميع تقريبا وأحب ان أوجهه لكِ


املائى الفراغ بالعضو المناسب ((مع مراعاة عدم اختيار المحاور توت فى ملء أى فراغ ..))؟



عضو يعجبك اسمه ..........

عضو تحسيه هادىء .........

عضو تتمنى تشوفيه .........

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد 

عضو مشااارك وفعال .......

عضو مجنون شويتين .......


عضو رقيق جدا ..............

عضو يستاهل الضرب .......

عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه 

عضو بسرعة يغضب ........

عضو تحبى تتابعى مواضيعه...

عضو ما بتشوفيه بالمنتدى الا نادرا

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى

عضو يحب يجادل كثير 

عضو تحبى تغيرى اسمه* 



مع وافر تحياتى وإحترامى وتقديرى لشخصك المتميز  ::  

خوكى 

توت ::

----------


## daria

> *3عرفى شخصيتك فى كلمات من كل النواحى  وقوولى مذا تعنى لك هذا الكلمات الصداقه                         الحب                        التفائل             والفرق بين انك يكون عندك كرامه  اوتكونى مغرورة  والثقه بالنفس                الحياة                                    الاخرة                        ضحكت طفل صغير                    بكاء رجل كبير او ام                       الحنان                      القسوة                     الطيبه              *6           الساذجه وكفايه عليكى كدة انا حاسه انى اثقلت عليكىىىىىىىىىىىىى   مع السلامه من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله


CENTER]الصداقة : 

شيء يجمع بين شخصين ... "والقلب على القلب رحمة "

الصداقة عندي بالذات : 
امر لا جدال فيه ... رابطة اقويها بوقتي واهتمامي وحبي ... وتأخذ مني الكثير ,, بمنتهى السعادة صدقيني .

الحب :
نعمة من عند الله ... اذا احيطت بحبه ... وفيه ..... ربح الانسان كل شيء 

اعرف ان الزاد قليل والسفر طويل ... ويوم لا ظل فيه الا لمن يظله خالقه 

ولذا اعمل جاهدة على ان احب في الله .
فيظلني الله  ::  

التفاؤل 
:
سلاحي الذي  لا ينزع مني .... ابدا !!

ولأنه سلاحي ... فلن أتحدث عنه كثيرا ،، فهو سري !!



الفرق بين عندي كرامة ومغرورة 
:
اذا احببت ... لا توجد تلك الامور ,, واذا كرهت .. لم يعد هناك فرق .

فعندما أحس بالكراهية ..
ابتعد ..
كي لا اسمح لجذور هذا النبات الخبيث بالتسلل الي .


الثقة بالنفس :

لم ابلغ منها ما اريد ابدا .
ولكنها سلاح له حد واحد ... النفع .

الحياة 
: هبة الله الى الكثير ..
ولكن يختلط احيانا الحي بالميت عند البعض .. 
والمؤمن فقط ..... يرى الجميع على حقيقتهم 
والمؤمن فقط ... حي .

يقولون ان هناك احياءواموات واناس بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء ليسوا بأحياء ولا بأموات ..وهؤلاء هم الاشقى .



الاخرة 

: فيها الخلود .... والحقيقة 
لمن يبحث عنهما ... وسيجد أكثر وأكثر .
الغافلون عنها كثير .. واخاف جدا ... ان اكون منهم .

ضحكة طفل صغير :

باضحك انا كمان من الفرحة !!
ضحكة طفل صغير ...... شيء مبهج جدا ... كالدفء , كالورد , ولكنها أكثر ابساطة ... لذا هى أحلى .

في مكان ما سري بداخلى أضحك تلك الضحكة أحيانا ... أحيانا !!
بكاء رجل كبير او ام :

رأيتها .... لم أحبها ... وأختزنت لدي لااراديا في مكان ما ... عرفت بعدها انه حيث تختزن الالام 
لذا فهي لدي ... من مسببات الالم .

[COLOR="blue"]الحنان : 

من أجمل قيم العطاء .. أذوب فيه ولأجله .


وبس 

القسوة 

: ثلج ولكن السماء لا تمطره ... بل ينبت بداخل المرء وجذوره صلبة .


الطيبة :
تجردني من اسلحتي ..

وهي شيء اذا تسلل الى القلوب ... اضائها .. صاحبها ضيف يتحول سريعا الى صاحب منزل ..

اذا قالوا إني طيبة ... أخجل !! ولا ادرى حتى الان لماذا ...

السذاجة : 
تذهب بصاحبها الى عالم الخدم والعبيد

واذا ما اشتكى قيل له شيئا مثل ..." القانون لا يحمى المغفلين " .[/COLOR][/CENTER

----------


## daria

انا بقى يا وردة حبيت اخلى مشاركة لوحدها أشكرك
شايفة اسئلتك الجميلة ؟

ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب 
شكرا
 ::  
شوفتي بوكيه الورد الجميل دة ؟؟
ليكي 
إيمان

----------


## daria

> *مرور وقراءة وتسجيل حضور
> 
> ليس عندى أسئلة بعد هذا السيل الجارف من الأسئلة التى أمطرك بها الأخوة والأخوات 
> 
> أتيت لأدعو لكى بالتوفيق ودوام النجاح والتميز
> 
> مع وافر إحترامى وتقديرى*


مرور وقراءة حضرتك أسعدوني جدا

وانا مش معقولة اطمع في اسئلة كمان ؟
كفاية عليا وجود حضرتك
ودعواتك الجميلة
و......  ::  
مش عارفة اقول ايه
اشكرك
إيمان

----------


## وردة النيل

::   ::   ::  جزاك الله كل خير على الرد وعلى الاسلوب وعلى كل شى اه وكمان على بوكيه الوردالجميل اللى جى من انسانه بجد اجمل بكثيررررررررررررررررر كنت احبك اصبح احبك اكثررررررررررررررررر بجد شخصيه جميله ومميزة  ربنا يوفقك دايما الى ما يحبه ويرضاه اختى الحبيبه ::   ::   انى احبك فى الله من اختك وردة النيل ::   ::   ::

----------


## رفعت أسماعيل

يا تري انتي رأيك ايه في نفسك يا داريا 
انا عايز رد محدد هه
السؤال التاني 
ياتري اسمك الحقيقي ايه 
يا تري داريا ده اسمك الحقيقي 
بتهيألي لا
التوقيع 
رفعت طبعا هو فيه غيره

----------


## رفعت أسماعيل

السؤال التاني خلاص عرفت اجابته 
خدي ده بأه 
يعني ايه اسم داريا ده 
التوقيع 
(( زي المره اللي فاتت))

----------


## osha

ازيك يا ايمان 
انا قلت اخليني في الآخر عشان الزحمة 
انا بس داخلة اقول انك انسانة نقية ومثقفة وانا سعيدة اني اعرفك واحبك في الله 
ومن أهم مميزاتك ان لغتك العربية سليمة تماما وجميلة وتعبيراتك قوية تنم عن موهبة أصيلة ستجد طريقها بإذن الله

----------


## daria

> [SIZE="5"][B]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> وها أنا قد عدت ثانية أختى الكريمه إيمان ... معتذرا ...ومشفقا عليكِ .. من هذا الزخم الهائل من الاسئله التى طرحت عليكِ 
> 
> وحقيقة .. كنت أتمنى أن اناقشك فى بعض  إجاباتك ها هنا .. ولكن الوقت.. وضيقه.. لا يسعفونى مطلقا لهذا الان .. ولكن كل ما أستطيع اللحاق به الان هو طرح تلك الاسئله القادمه عليكِ  والتى أخصك بثلاثه منها  قد حضرتهم لكِ خصيصا .. داعيا الله ان تحوز إعجابك*
> [COLOR="Blue"]


اهلا بيك يا محمود تاني 
ومعلش فعلا ضيق الوقت 
ماحدش قدك ... عضو مثالي .


> *1- كيف كانت  الطفله  داريا ... هلا حدثتينا أختاه عن بعض من ملامح طفولتك ((هل كنتِ هادئه .. شقيه ...  فضوليه .. تبكين كثيرا .. ماهى الألعاب التى كنتِ تفضليها ..و.. و.. و إلخ  .. أى كل ما يخطر على بالك من تفاصيل حول طفولة داريا))؟*


والله يا محمود ماما مش بتحكيلي كتير
بس اللى انا فاكراه اني ماكنتش هادية خالص
وماما بتقولي اني كنت باضرب العيال   ::evil::  
بس انا مش مصدقة طبعا  ::  


وكنت بافضل العب مع الولاد بصراحة  ::  
وبحب احافظ على لعبي اوي 
بس



> 2-*كيف تتحدثين عن منتدى أبناء مصر فى حياتك الواقعيه (( أخص بالذكر حديثك عنه بالمنزل والكليه ومع أصدقائك المقربين))  فماذا تقولين حوله .. وما هى انطباعات من حولك عندما تتحدثين عنه  ... وهل للمنتدى تأثير ملموس على حياتك الخاصه...*؟


عندي في البيت ماما تعرف المنتدى الى حد كبير وساعات اقرالها حاجات وتضحك 
او احيكلها عن القصص اللى نزلتها ورد الناس عليا 
اما مثلا صحباتي يتصلوا 
تقولي مين دي 
اقولها دي ميرا من المنتدى ... كدة
اما ديدي وبسمة اتصلوا عيدو عليا
تعرف أنفال اوي
كدة
بابا بيتهم اكتر اقوله الاخبار اللى باشوفها على المنتدى وكدة
ولما كنا في اسكندرية وقابلت ايمي ميشو وشافها 
حسيته انبسط اني باتعرف على ناس كويسة

بس برضة مهما كان يمكن بابا وماما بيخافوا مثلا ياخد من وقتي ....
انت عارف خوف الاهل مثلا...
ان ناس من بلدان تانية ورجال 
ووو
خوف الاهل الطبيعي يعني



بالنسبة لاصدقائي
فهما عارفينكم بقى واحد واحد 

وكل شوية يقولولي دلوقتي عاملة ايه على كرسي التعارف
سألوكي ايه 
كدة

اصدقائي نفسهم يشتركوا
واحدة عشان بتموت في الكورة ... 
وبصراحة هيا كتبت كذا حاجة لمجلة الجامعة وقالوا نقدها حلو
حتى كان معاها   ::   اسمه علاء صادق ؟؟ 
كان بيديها في السيكشن صحافة وقالها انتي كويسة برضة



وواحدة تانية عشان بتحب اوي المناقشة ومعرفة اراء الناس وكدة

وياريتهم يشتركوا

بالنسبة لتأثير المنتدى
فكفاية اني فيه باكتب وبحاول انمى موهبتي 
واني بادخل الاقي ناس كويسين بيحسسوني اني فعلا منهم
اما بابقى متضايقة بادخل قك التكشيرة او غيرها واضحك
واني كسبت ناس أثروا على حياتي الخاصة
سواء صداقتي للبعض زي فاضل وأحمد ناصر وعبدو باشا
او اصحابي وحبايبي أنفال وميرا وديدي وبوكي وام احمد ونور ونعناعة وبسمة أمل وحلا وناس كتير

 .


بس اي حد مش مشترك في منتدى .. بيحس انه عالم وهمي ... واني بس عاطفية وباضيع وقتي وهبلة ..بس سيبك منهم *92* 



> 3-  خمسه راحه بعد سؤالين يقطعوا النفس .. عرفى لنا إيمان فى خمس صفات أو كلمات؟


تعريف ايمان في خمس كلمات :
بنت عادية بتحاول تكون غير عادية 

ست كلمات؟
ست كلمات ايه 
ماهم خمسة هم ... عد تاني
لأا خمسة
طب خمسة ... عديهم خمسة بقى خلاص  ::  

او :
بنت مسلمة نفسها في الجنة

----------


## daria

> *
> 4- لماذا كان إختيارك لقسم العلاقات العامه كقسم للتخصص بالكليه ...رغم موهبتك الادبيه المتوهجه؟*


*

الموضوع كله يا محمود اني من دراستي للصحافة سنتين ... لقيت أنها مش عايزة كتابة أدبية 
بس كان منظورى ساعتها لصحفي الاخبار وغيرها

يعني حسيت موهبتي تساعدني ابقى مثلا ناقدة أدبية
او اشتغل في صفحة الادب
غير كدة لأ

ووالله يا محمود أنا لو عندي ثقة في الموهبة دي 
ماكنتش دخلت علاقات عامة

بس اقولك الحق ؟؟
انا مبسوطة كدة
القسم جميل جدا وفي نفس الوقت انا خريجة اعلام 
اه مش قسم صحافة بس لو حبيت اشتغلها 
في ناس بيشتغلوا فيها مش معاهم اعلام يعني 


ومعرفش .. حاساني مش فيا روح الصحافة
والله ما اعرف يا محمود

جيت تسألني وانا ماعنديش اجابة  
مش عارفة والله 
دة تاني سؤال يتسأل ليا يخوفني 
انا خدت قرار غلط ؟؟




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصفور الشعر
					
				

وأخيرا..............

5- سؤال تقليدى وخفيف سالته للجميع تقريبا وأحب ان أوجهه لكِ[/COLOR]


املائى الفراغ بالعضو المناسب ((مع مراعاة عدم اختيار المحاور توت فى ملء أى فراغ ..))؟



عضو يعجبك اسمه ......... امممم بحب اسم لميس الامام اوي 

عضو تحسيه هادىء ......... الصاعق .. مش عارفة ليه  

عضو تتمنى تشوفيه ......... بسنت " بنت مصر "

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد  ... م/ عاطف هلال

عضو مشااارك وفعال ....... الصعيدي 

عضو مجنون شويتين .......غيري  ؟ حنان ممكن اوي 


عضو رقيق جدا ..............بسمة أمل 

عضو يستاهل الضرب ....... ههههههههه  دة سؤال صعب اوي 

عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه ... فاضل 

عضو بسرعة يغضب ........ ساعات احس عبدو باشا عصبي ..بس مش متأكدة 

عضو تحبى تتابعى مواضيعه... هما كتير بصراحة بس لو عايز اسم واحد يبقى الصعيدي 

عضو ما بتشوفيه بالمنتدى الا نادرا .. م/ على درويش .. ودة مضايقني جدا 

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى  ... ميس نور 

عضو يحب يجادل كثير ... جدال حلو ولا مش حلو ؟؟ 
                       بصراحة مش فاكرة حدد محدد

عضو تحبى تغيرى اسمه ... اي اسم مش معبر عن حاجة قيمة وولا اسم الشخض الحقيقي ... بيضايقني  



*


> مع وافر تحياتى وإحترامى وتقديرى لشخصك المتميز  
> 
> خوكى 
> 
> توت



هييييييييييه خلصت
أحمدك يا رب  ::  
شكرا يا محمود على عودتك ومحاولتك للتعرف بيا 
اسئلة جميلة جدا جدا
تسلم ايدك ويخليك لينا يارب  ::

----------


## daria

> السؤال التاني خلاص عرفت اجابته 
> خدي ده بأه 
> يعني ايه اسم داريا ده 
> التوقيع 
> (( زي المره اللي فاتت))


اهلا بيك
والاجابة قولتها قبل كدة
وهي دارية اسم رواية ومعناه بالهندي نهر وبالعربي
يعرف=يدري
عارفة=دارية

واضاف م/ عاطف هلال
انه باللغة الفارسية يعني الملكة

شكرا على سؤالك 
إيمان

----------


## daria

> ازيك يا ايمان 
> انا قلت اخليني في الآخر عشان الزحمة 
> انا بس داخلة اقول انك انسانة نقية ومثقفة وانا سعيدة اني اعرفك واحبك في الله 
> ومن أهم مميزاتك ان لغتك العربية سليمة تماما وجميلة وتعبيراتك قوية تنم عن موهبة أصيلة ستجد طريقها بإذن الله


الحمد لله
بخير
حد يقرأ الكلام دة ومايبقاش كويس 

يااااااااااااه يا اوشا
كلام جميل جدا جدا 
حقيقي اتأثرت بيه
خصوصا اما شخصية زيك اللى تقولي كدة
وانا كمان بحبك في الله
وبجد بقى بعد كلام دة ...
انا 
انا فعلا مبسوطة ومش عارفة اتكلم 
ربنا يسعدك زي ما اسعدتيني 
وشكرا تاني ::

----------


## daria

[frame="2 80"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]الى كل عضو دخل وسألني وأهتم بالتعرف على إيمان : أشكرك جدا

الى كل من دخل وقرأ : اشكرك كثيرا 

وأتمنى ان يكون هذا التعارف زادكم قربا مني 

ولا يهمني ان كان ما رأيتموه جميلا 
ولكن الاهم انكم رأيتموه وعرفتم إيمان 
المُحبة لكل عضو في هذا المنتدى ... حبا جما 

دمتم بخير
إيمان[/grade][/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

الغالية دوما ايمان
جزاكي الله خيرا لقبول الدعوة
ادعو الله ان تكون اقامتك علي الكرسي كانت ممتعة وسهلة صحيح انا شوفت بعض الاسئلة الصعبة بس حقيقي استمتعنا جدا بالتعرف عليكي عن قرب اكثر فلكي جزيل الشكر
وقد كان لقاء جميلا جدا بتواجدك الرقيق واسلوبك الاجمل
واتمني لكي التوفيق دائما في جميع حياتك
في انتظار العضو الجديد علي كرسي التعارف بعد قليل مع بوكي بوكي

----------


## ابن البلد

المرأة علي دين خليلة ولذلك سألتك عن أصدقائك فعرفتك الحقيقة 
بقدر المستطاع 
ولكن مازال لدي أسئلة
خاصه بالموقع والمنتدى  ::  
توقعاتك يعني هل تفتكري اننا هنفضل صامدين لفترة طويلة علي الساحة
ولا لازم تغير لبعض السياسات أو زيادة بعض المميزات
بجوار أهم ميزة والتي يتميز بها منتدى أبناء مصر وهي الحب والاخاءة ويمكن التسامح في بعض الأحيان
؟

السؤال الثاني :-
نفسك تبقي أيه ؟؟  ::  ؟

السؤال الأخير 
ماهو أفضل ما قرئتي علي صفحات المنتدى ( برجاء تحديد موضوع واحد فقط ) هو الأفضل بالنسبه لك علي لإطلاق ؟

----------


## daria

> *المرأة علي دين خليلة ولذلك سألتك عن أصدقائك فعرفتك الحقيقة 
> بقدر المستطاع*


دة حقيقي
ويخليني افكر كويس دلوقتي في صداقاتي 



> ولكن مازال لدي أسئلة


تنور في اوي وقت بكل الاسئلة
تحت امرك انا 


> *خاصه بالموقع والمنتدى  
> توقعاتك يعني هل تفتكري اننا هنفضل صامدين لفترة طويلة علي الساحة
> ولا لازم تغير لبعض السياسات أو زيادة بعض المميزات
> بجوار أهم ميزة والتي يتميز بها منتدى أبناء مصر وهي الحب والاخاءة ويمكن التسامح في بعض الأحيان
> ؟*



طب كويس .. قريب من اللى فهتمه المرة الاولى 

ومادام صدرك رحب كدة .. حارد براحتي 

هوه زي ما قلتلك ميزة ابناء مصر دي بتميزه ..
لكن دة مش يمنع ان المنتدى ناقصه حاجات 
يعني مثلا كذا مرة قعدت اتكلم في قاعة الخواطر ان مفيش ردود بالقدر اللى ينشط القاعة 
يعني حاقولك حاجة
في منتديات ادبية .. مليانة ادباء وناس هايلين جدا
بس كلهم متقاربين في مدى جودة الى بيكتبوه
فممل جدا انهم يدخلوا يردوا علي بعض كل شوية

لو بقى كاتب من دول جه هنا 
ولقى الاهتمام والتشجيع والحب 
احنا الكاسبانين

لكن لما ييجي اديب كويس ونطنشه ؟؟
مش حلو 
حتقولي ماحدش يقدر يضرب الناس على ايدها ترد
حاقولك مش قوتلك ضرب .. حاقولك شوية دعاية واعلان 
ولو الكاتب كويس حيعجب الناس وترد
مش كويس ...خلاص 

حتى يا أحمد زمان لما كان اسلام ود. سلطان وناس كتير موجودين .. كانت القاعة انشط وكان في منافسة 
وحط ميت خط تحت منافسة
طب ايه اللى جرى دلوقتي ؟؟


قولتك على الفن في المنتدى 

عارف كمان يا احمد 
ساعات احس ان عشان المنتدى بيغلب عليه الطابع الاسلامي .. يمكن الناس تتكسف تدخل تحط اغنية ولا حاجة
وزي ماقولتك انا مش مع قاعة الفن او ضدها 
انا مش المشرفة العامة 
بس لو مش عايزين فن عشان الدين 

تمام اوي
يبقى المنتدى يكون فعلا اسلامي
لقاءات في حب الله تبقى اقوى
ولما نقدم ... نقدم فن اسلامي

سياسات المنتدى ...
اوبا حنتكلم في السياسة  ::  

والله يا احمد أنفال تقولي الادارة صبرها ماله حدود
واناها لما كنت عضوة متخيلتش ان الادارة بالشكل دة
وسياسات المنتدى ... 
امور نسبية
بس سياسات المنتدى .. هيا اللى خلت ناس كتير يمشوا
انت يا احمد والادارة شايفين ان موقفكم صح 
بس ناس كتير كأعضاء ... مفتقدين اللى مشيوا بسبب مشاكل مع الادارة 
ويمكن لو كنا مكانكم ... كنا سيبناهم 

يعني اقصد اقول ان الادارة متشددة ؟؟
ماقدرش احدد لاني مش مشرفة في اي منتدى 
لكن اقدر اقول "تبدو" متشددة 


في حاجة اخيرة يا احمد

الكل عارف اني بادرس علاقات عامة .. وعشان كدة اقدر اقولك ان العلاقات العامة في ابناء مصر محتاجة شوية تنظيم
هيا ايه العلاقات العامة في المنتدى
المنتدى ماكينة
والعلاقات العامة المسامير 
لو فكيت المسامير؟
تنزل الماكينة حتت
تنزل القاعات حتت

بس كفاية بقى ايه الرغي دة
وكمان لحد يفتكر اني مش عاجبني المنتدى 
وانا بموت فيه
بس مادام طلبت رأيي
باقوله بكل الصدق


> السؤال الثاني :-
> نفسك تبقي أيه ؟؟  ؟


لسه مش حددت يا احمد
بس لو اشتغلت علاقات عامة نفسي ابقى في شركة كويسة اوي 
وفي نفس الوقت تساعدني ابدع في شغلي
ماتكونش روتينية وكدة

ولو درست نقد ادبي ودرسته .. يبقى حاجة حلوة اوي يعني  ::  


> السؤال الأخير 
> ماهو أفضل ما قرئتي علي صفحات المنتدى ( برجاء تحديد موضوع واحد فقط ) هو الأفضل بالنسبه لك علي لإطلاق ؟


*مش شايف ان دة سؤال صعب جدا  
بس هوه فيه موضوع لفاضل ححاول اجيب اللينك بتاعه 
وارجع 
بس هوه الافضل
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=20378

هيا موضوعات كتير اللى بحبها
بس من ساعة ما قعدت على الكرسي
وانا باعمل كدة
اول حاجة افتكرها*

----------


## R17E

> قولتلي حتما سأعود
> حاستنى عودتك
> باسئة سهلة 
> إيمان


لم أنسي و أنا غائب بجميع يوزراتي  ::  بأنني وعدت بعودة 

آسف أنها أتت متأخرة 

رغم أني دائماً متأخر عن الحياة مسافة عمر كامل 

و آسف ثانيا أنها بدون أسئلة 

رغم قناعتي أن اللا أسئلة هي أسئلة ربما تكون ملغومة ... لأننا لم ندرك كنهها بعد...

و ربما أنا هنا حتي أطمئن بأني غير ملزم بأي وعود أخري 

تحياتي إليك 

و إلي شخص يدعي محمد فاروق ::

----------


## R17E

لتوضيح المشاركه

----------


## وائل سليم

عزيزتى/daria
اقوك برافوا على ردودك الجميله على الاسئله اللى اتسئلتيها
لانها اجبات نموذجيه جدا
بس انا بسئلك
ياترى انتى صريحه وصدقه مع نفسك؟
ياتر الاجابات دى كلام مثالى فقط؟
لانى عارف انى لما اى انسان بيتسئل بتكون اجاباته كلها مثاليه
سؤال اخير ايه رايك فى الحب؟
و ازاى تحبى ترتبطى يعنى بعلاقة حب ولا جواز صالونات؟؟؟؟؟
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## daria

> عزيزتى/daria
> اقوك برافوا على ردودك الجميله على الاسئله اللى اتسئلتيها
> لانها اجبات نموذجيه جدا
> بس انا بسئلك
> ياترى انتى صريحه وصدقه مع نفسك؟
> ياتر الاجابات دى كلام مثالى فقط؟
> لانى عارف انى لما اى انسان بيتسئل بتكون اجاباته كلها مثاليه
> سؤال اخير ايه رايك فى الحب؟
> و ازاى تحبى ترتبطى يعنى بعلاقة حب ولا جواز صالونات؟؟؟؟؟
> ولكى جزيل الشكر


اولا اهلا بيك يا وائل   ::  
اول ما شوفت مشاركة باسمك في الإعلام البريدي جيت
رغم اني عندي امتحانات ومشغولة خالص
بس ماعنديش اغلى من ابناء مصر
اول مرة اشوفك وعشان كدة حارحب بيك تاني

شكرا على ثنائك على اجاباتي

وانا عارفة ان لو انا مكانك ممكن افكر انها مثالية 
بس عايزة اقولك اني كنت ايامها باعمل الآتي
باعمل اقتباس واحط الاسئلة واجاوب للي ييجي في بالي
واراجع عشان الاخطاء الاملائية بس
زي ما برد عليك دلوقتي
لكن بصراحة مفيش اسئلة فكرت فيها كويس غير اسئلة انفال والطيب الجوادي لأنها صعبة

وكان في اسئلة متعلقة بطفولتي بقى وكدة كانت عايز افتكر ::  

بس صدقني انا مش مثالية ..... انا بنت عادية فعلا ::  
بس باكون في المنتدى في احسن حالاتي 
والمنتدي بيطلع احسن ما فيا 
دايما احساس الانتماء كدة
بتحس انك عايز تبقى كويس كفاية عشان تليق بالمكان دة وتستحق فعلا تكون فيه ومنه
تمام؟؟
صدقني بقى  ::  

اكيد اي حد بيتسأل بيحاول يقول افضل ما عنده
بس خد بالك " ماعنده "
يعني في الاول وفي الاخر منه مش من برة 
فعلا هوه
فمدام انت شايف اجاباتي مثالية وكويسة
يبقى ميرسي لذوقك ::  
اسئلتك بقى
ايه رأيك في الحب؟
تفتكر معنى كبير زي دة بنت بسيطة زيي تقول رأيها فيه؟
اكيد حاجة فوق الوصف والكلام 
بس ابسط من العقد اللى الكتير فاكرها

و ازاى تحبى ترتبطى يعنى بعلاقة حب ولا جواز صالونات؟؟؟؟؟

مش عارفة ليه من ساعة ما قعدت على الكرسي دة والناس عايزاني اتجوز
فاكرني حاتجوز واريحكم مني ولا ايه
تؤ
حاجيبه والعيال ونيجي  ::  

وعموما يا وائل صدقني مفيش قاعدة للسعادة في الموضوع دة
في ناس بتتجوز عن حب وبيفشلوا وناس جواز صالونات وينجحوا وهكذا
تجارب شخصية جدا الحاجات دي
وانا مش بافضل حاجة معينة
انا بحاول ابقى مرنة 
خصوصا ان حواديت الزواج بعد حب دي فيا مشاكل كتير
فاللي نصيبي فيه حاشوفه
مش شاغلة بالي  ::  
ميرسي يا وائل على اسئلتك ومحاولتك التعرف بيا

----------


## amr emam

السلام عليكم 

اختى الكريمه  داريا  منوره كرسى التعارف  والان وقت الاسئله 

ماهو احلامك بالنسبه للمستقبل ؟

تحياتى  العميقه 

عمرو امام

----------


## بسيط

السلام عليكم

اولا زيك واخبارك ايه  واخبار الامتخانات ايه ....ربنايوفقيك

س نحب نعرف معلومات عن فارس احلامك؟

----------

